# Software Update: R15 - (1029/106C/10FA)



## Earl Bonovich

*Software Update: * 12/8/2006
R15-100 : 1029
R15-300 : 106C (Note 0x105F was the release, until ~ 1/14/2006; It has now been replaced by 106c)
R15-500 : 10FA
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Release Notes*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72355

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*

NOTICE !!!!!!!! 
As of right now: *FORCED UPDATES ONLY!*
This version is the "release candidate" available for you to FORCE download, if you so wish.
There is always the chance that it can be pulled.... So only "FORCE" the update if you wish to.
Until DirecTV starts to auto-push the update; This is a "release candidate"

*Previous Version*
_R15-500 Only Release_ *10E8 Discussion*
104B/10D3 Discussion Issues


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Issue Tracking


----------



## Wolffpack

In many respects 10FA is fast than what I've been seeing under 10E8. At least to my eyes.


----------



## qwerty

Did it take long to download? It took 10 - 15 minutes on my 300.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

This "was" a big update, so it can take longer then any of the previous ones.
Plus right now, there are several "updates" in the data stream...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Another note...

The RF backdoor (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69535)
Still functions on 10FA (tested it on my box)... I don't have a 300 or 100 so I can't check on those.


----------



## Wolffpack

I didn't time the download on my -500, but it didn't seem like more than 5 minutes. Maybe 8 total download/reboot time.


----------



## Armando

if I read right, would this 105F fix the SL's. New vs Old ?


----------



## qwerty

Time will tell. 10F1 worked pretty well with Repeat vs. First Runs.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

For those of you "early birds"... I added a note to the Release notes, regarding the settings for Series Links


----------



## Halo

*10FA*

Big thumbs up so far. None of the sluggish response that was in 10F1 and 10F4. I can now skip commercial with FFX3 and only use the 'jump back' button 3 or 4 times to get back to the show. Not as good as 30 sec skip, but not bad either.

They actually fixed the stupid 'jump back' bug. Previously it was only 4 seconds and would often jump back, play a second of video, then jump forward a second or two and resume playing video. It was damn near useless and very frustrating.

With 10FA the 'jump back' seems to be a pretty consistent 7 seconds. I used the clock on a recorded basketball game to measure it. Unfortunately, it still has the occasional jump back, play, jump forward a second, resume play bug which looks like a video glitch because it's so fast. That bug is still slightly annoying, but is a hell of alot better than before because it still gives you about a 5 second jump back- before this update that bug meant only about a 2 or 3 second jump back.

So now my grade for the 'jump back' function is a solid B-. Before this update it was an F. If they ever fix the hopping forward glitch it'll be an A. 

I like the 'jump to beginning' function. It was annoying to have to RW all the way to the beginning or 'jump to end', exit, and start over. Nice fix.

When deleting a show from MyPlaylist with the 'dash-dash' it is nice not to have to scroll all the way down from the top like in previous versions.

I think Wolffpack mentioned it in another thread, I can verify that the "Mark and Delete" function is waaaaay faster now than it was before.

I've been fortunate that my R15 has been very stable with almost no lockups and only very rarely a missed recording. The only time I had serious issues was when the HD had some bad sectors which I fixed by using the Seagate utilities. 

If I had to name one requested/needed feature it would be dual buffers or AT LEAST fix the live buffer to remember the pause point, which really shouldn't be all that hard to implement.


----------



## walters

Ouch. Prioritizer performance is the worst I've seen. It's a full six seconds to move an item up or down, and I only have 17 items.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

walters said:


> Ouch. Prioritizer performance is the worst I've seen. It's a full six seconds to move an item up or down, and I only have 17 items.


Could be that the guide data is still processing in the background.
Let us know if it continues like that after a few hours.


----------



## walters

Earl Bonovich said:


> Could be that the guide data is still processing in the background.
> Let us know if it continues like that after a few hours.


It's been about 10 hours since I got the update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

walters said:


> It's been about 10 hours since I got the update.


I'll have to check mine out to see what kind of performance I have with it.


----------



## Clint Lamor

You try the typical reset after it being installed to see if that helps?


----------



## qwerty

You all may want to check your existing SL settings. In addition to changing the default SL setup to "both", it reset all my existing SL's to "both".


----------



## rgraham541

R15 (300) w/ forced 105F.

All looks extremly well! Series links *did not *default to both. After update I was taken back through the guided setup. All data (SLs) remaind.

Here is a picture of the Caller ID. I don't remember the bottom line being there before. Does anyone know what the whole line says about Mute/Vol ........?


----------



## Wolffpack

I did loose 2 SLs out of my 50 during the update. I don't know if this was due to the update or isa bug that's been out there as I also last 1 SL last weekend when I reset the unit.

Also appears the Open/Close All in Myplaylist appears to work properly now. It's quite slow paging through the entries with all opened (I'm at 1% available).


----------



## Earl Bonovich

rgraham541 said:


> Here is a picture of the Caller ID. I don't remember the bottom line being there before. Does anyone know what the whole line says about Mute/Vol ........?


Basically a "reminder" that if you wanted to MUTE your volume to answer the call.


----------



## qwerty

I've been checking the ToDo vs my SL's and noted something interesting. Many of my SL's aren't in the ToDo for next week, but are for the following week. I checked the guide to make sure it's not because it's correctly skipping repeats. CSI Miami on Monday doesn't appear to be a repeat. It's in my ToDo for the 18th. I hit rec and got the R. I hit it again and got the R)), which disappeared a second later. I hit it twice more, and after a second the R)) switched back to R. Same thing for a couple Law & Order shows.

No, I haven't tried a reset. I just got my guide repopulated. 

EDIT: As I get further into next weeks guide, the data is not right. I guess I'll do that reset!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> I did loose 2 SLs out of my 50 during the update. I don't know if this was due to the update or isa bug that's been out there as I also last 1 SL last weekend when I reset the unit.
> 
> Also appears the Open/Close All in Myplaylist appears to work properly now. It's quite slow paging through the entries with all opened (I'm at 1% available).


Any estimate on how many "programs" are in your MyPlaylist then?


----------



## qwerty

walters said:


> Ouch. Prioritizer performance is the worst I've seen. It's a full six seconds to move an item up or down, and I only have 17 items.


Mine's taking about 4 sec's. Consistent with what it's been in the past. I have 30.


----------



## powersb

I've tried a forced update, and the system just sits a 0% until it fails 10 min later and asks me to push the red button.

I've forced a DL before, and it has completed, although not always getting a new SW version obviously.

I am trying it again, and it is 8 min into the update, still sitting at 0%.

Just curious if anyone else is having this problem. 

This is on a R15-100. I may try it on my -300 and see if it works there, but that is on the primary TV with quite a few movies recorded that I haven't watched yet, and don't want to take the chance of losing them if I have some kind of critical problem requiring a full reset.

(The download just failed after 10 min as I was finishing this msg)


----------



## RAD

I did a forced download at 10:20CST and it did not take the new software, still on the old version. Has D* pulled it already?


----------



## Clint Lamor

powersb said:


> I've tried a forced update, and the system just sits a 0% until it fails 10 min later and asks me to push the red button.
> 
> I've forced a DL before, and it has completed, although not always getting a new SW version obviously.
> 
> I am trying it again, and it is 8 min into the update, still sitting at 0%.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else is having this problem.
> 
> This is on a R15-100. I may try it on my -300 and see if it works there, but that is on the primary TV with quite a few movies recorded that I haven't watched yet, and don't want to take the chance of losing them if I have some kind of critical problem requiring a full reset.
> 
> (The download just failed after 10 min as I was finishing this msg)


Try flipping the sat lines on the back of your R15 take the cable going to sat1 and move it to 2 and take the old 2 and move it to one. Let me know if that works for you.


----------



## qwerty

My 500 got the first 95% or so in under two minutes. The last 5% tokk about 5 more, but it didn't stick at 0%.


----------



## Clint Lamor

RAD said:


> I did a forced download at 10:20CST and it did not take the new software, still on the old version. Has D* pulled it already?


Nope it's still out there, DTV is just pushing like 5-6 updates out for various receivers right now so it gets cycled. Just try again later on.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

powersb said:


> This is on a R15-100.


The R15-100 may not be in the stream right now... so if you don't get it on the first or second try, you may have to wait till Monday or later.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Wolffpack

Just ran into my first lockup under 10FA. I reset about 16 hours ago so figured the guide would be close to being complete by now. I went into the prioritizer and pulled up an SL (Untold Storied of the ER). It came up with the "no episodes" message and I selected "Don't Delete". The unit just sat there, video and audio still playing in the PIG. It sat for about 5 minutes then changed to just the blue background screen with PIG running and the DTV logo in the top left corner. From that point on nothing would work. Did a RBR and could not repeat the problem.

There is a USotER in my Tivo guide for next Saturday and I would have through 16hrs would have been enough time to get the R15 guide populated through the next week. Could have been a fluke but now I get to wait another 16-24 hours for guide data.

One item I noticed was that the REC light was a dim blue color when the unit was locked up. Not sure what that means.


----------



## qwerty

Similar to what I saw with the guide data. I wonder if the upgrades "in the stream" are affecting the rate of the guide repopulating?


----------



## rgraham541

All ToDos in history show cancelled. Will wait for complete guide repopulation to see if the ToDo list comes back.


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> Any estimate on how many "programs" are in your MyPlaylist then?


I've got 156 entries in MyPlaylist. However, after my last reset the Open/Close All is back to opening only some entries, not all.


----------



## ozonedan

I tried to download the update twice today on my 300 and it did the same as yours. Tried once on my 500 and it just re-downloaded the current version.



powersb said:


> I've tried a forced update, and the system just sits a 0% until it fails 10 min later and asks me to push the red button.
> 
> I've forced a DL before, and it has completed, although not always getting a new SW version obviously.
> 
> I am trying it again, and it is 8 min into the update, still sitting at 0%.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else is having this problem.
> 
> This is on a R15-100. I may try it on my -300 and see if it works there, but that is on the primary TV with quite a few movies recorded that I haven't watched yet, and don't want to take the chance of losing them if I have some kind of critical problem requiring a full reset.
> 
> (The download just failed after 10 min as I was finishing this msg)


----------



## RAD

Clint Lamor said:


> Nope it's still out there, DTV is just pushing like 5-6 updates out for various receivers right now so it gets cycled. Just try again later on.


Tried again at 14:00CST, R15-300 and still on 104B level of software after doing forced download. Maybe I'll try later or just give up and let D* tell the box to upgrade when they're ready.


----------



## ISWIZ

Wolffpack said:


> Just ran into my first lockup under 10FA. I reset about 16 hours ago so figured the guide would be close to being complete by now. I went into the prioritizer and pulled up an SL (Untold Storied of the ER). It came up with the "no episodes" message and I selected "Don't Delete". The unit just sat there, video and audio still playing in the PIG. It sat for about 5 minutes then changed to just the blue background screen with PIG running and the DTV logo in the top left corner. From that point on nothing would work. Did a RBR and could not repeat the problem.
> 
> There is a USotER in my Tivo guide for next Saturday and I would have through 16hrs would have been enough time to get the R15 guide populated through the next week. Could have been a fluke but now I get to wait another 16-24 hours for guide data.
> 
> One item I noticed was that the REC light was a dim blue color when the unit was locked up. Not sure what that means.


 I ran into the same thing in Prioritizer while checking SL. Screen became a "darker blue" like it was trying to process but I eneded up restetting after 10 minutes. I did notice the screen pulling in and going back out as it appeared to be trying to process. I will leave the SL's alone until tomorrow.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> One item I noticed was that the REC light was a dim blue color when the unit was locked up. Not sure what that means.


Maybe it's to let D* know if it's a real lockup or it's waiting. Or the blue light from the outside infected the inside


----------



## Wolffpack

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Maybe it's to let D* know if it's a real lockup or it's waiting. Or the blue light from the outside infected the inside


It was dim enough to ask yourself if it was on. But once I pressed the RBR it went to off and was very noticable. If dim blue means something it might be nice to know.


----------



## wrj

Am I doing something wrong? I'm relatively new to Directv and am trying to force an update to my R15-300. I reset with the red button and at the blue screen enter 02468. It goes through an software update and completes through 100%. All looks fine but then the firmware is still at the previous 0x104B.

Bill


----------



## RAD

wrj said:


> Am I doing something wrong? I'm relatively new to Directv and am trying to force an update to my R15-300. I reset with the red button and at the blue screen enter 02468. It goes through an software update and completes through 100%. All looks fine but then the firmware is still at the previous 0x104B.
> 
> Bill


Bill, I don't think you're doing anything wrong since the same thing is happening with my R15-300.


----------



## Wolffpack

wrj said:


> Am I doing something wrong? I'm relatively new to Directv and am trying to force an update to my R15-300. I reset with the red button and at the blue screen enter 02468. It goes through an software update and completes through 100%. All looks fine but then the firmware is still at the previous 0x104B.
> 
> Bill


It's a limited release at this point. Not everyone will get this version until it hits their region/area code/zip code/whatever. Remember, with 10F1 it was pulled after a limited release so everyone didn't experience the slow response time.


----------



## TheMoose

wrj said:


> Am I doing something wrong? I'm relatively new to Directv and am trying to force an update to my R15-300. I reset with the red button and at the blue screen enter 02468. It goes through an software update and completes through 100%. All looks fine but then the firmware is still at the previous 0x104B.
> 
> Bill


You are doing better than me!! 
I try to force an update & it doesn't even reload the old software, it just goes straight to downloading guide data.
It's not a big deal since this R15 is being replaced in a couple of days, but I'd like to know I could get it with the new box.


----------



## Wolffpack

I've had 10FA a little over 24 hours now. Had the RESET as described earlier in this thread and also just ran into something new.

Earlier tonight I was bringing the R15 out of StandBy and all I had was a blank screen and no video or audio. Guide worked, MYPlaylist came up fine. Channel up then down fixed it. When I brought it out of StandBy it was recording on the background tuner, I guess that would be considered tuner 2 as a different channel banner popped up coming out of StandBY. Put the unit back in StandBy for a few seconds and brought it back out and again, blank screen, no audio. It' was on 513 which was playing Billy Madison (maybe that's the problem). :lol: 

PAUSE appeared to pause but the timeline bar was blank. JUMP Back did nothing, timeline bar display no green/red portion. RR displays the bar but shows in PLAY mode, again no green/red portion of the bar. Pressing REC displays a conflict message but doesn't start recording. Maybe this is part of the fix that you can now press REC on a currently playing show or the fix with tuner 1 being active.

I started playing Sponge Bob, recording on the other tuner, and pressed the REC button to stop recording and got a message asking if I wanted to "cancel this recording or cancel all in the Series Link?". I don't remember ever seeing that before, is that new? I cancelled that recording, it switched back automatically to 513 and I was then stuck on a blank screen of Billy Madison that appears to be recording but I cannot stop it. REC light is off, nothing shows in MyPlaylist. Doing a channel up displayed the "Keep recording" message, as if it was recording, but according to MyPlaylist it's not. 

Eventually I changed to 231 and told it to stop recording and delete and it switched to 231 fine. PREV back to 513, no video/audio. 512 ok, 514 ok, 513 not. Channel 513 is on SAT 101, Transponder 32 which I checked and it was showing a 90% signal on both tuners.

After doing the SAT signal test 513 seemed ok.....audio and video is present except it's now playing CMT (CMT is on the same SAT but transponder 1). Yes, 513 has some country folks on it with the CMT logo in the bottom left corner. Channel up to 514 shows MAX - Aliens. Channel down to 513 shows CMT in the live box, shows Billy Madison in the guide (playing for the next 45 minutes) and get this, showed that it’s recording. I checked MyPlaylist and sure enough, Billy Madison was being recorded but when played it was the feed from CMT.

I did another RBR. Wait another 24 hours for the guide to populate. MyPlaylist shows 45 minutes of Bill Madison record on 513 MMAX yet it's CMT.

To all of you that are doing forced downloads of this version and not getting them why don't you hold on a bit? I've had 10FA since 5:00pm MST Friday night, it's now 29 hours later and I've had to RBR twice. Once when it locked up in the prioritizer and then again with this problem I've described.


----------



## Wolffpack

TheMoose said:


> You are doing better than me!!
> I try to force an update & it doesn't even reload the old software, it just goes straight to downloading guide data.
> It's not a big deal since this R15 is being replaced in a couple of days, but I'd like to know I could get it with the new box.


There are times when I've done a forced download that a RBR was required. Resetting from the menu doesn't always work. Also, all you do is press 02468 on the remote (NOTHING ELSE) once the screen turns blue during the reboot process. The Welcome screen.


----------



## Clint Lamor

TheMoose said:


> You are doing better than me!!
> I try to force an update & it doesn't even reload the old software, it just goes straight to downloading guide data.
> It's not a big deal since this R15 is being replaced in a couple of days, but I'd like to know I could get it with the new box.


Its all in the timing, once you reset right when you see the very first Blue welcome scren point your remote at the box push 0 2 4 6 8 and only those buttons and nothing else. This should hopefully take you into the download.


----------



## Bobman

I just hope this release doesnt tank like all the past ones have. It looks good when 3-4 people here get it but falls apart once it goes to everyone and they actually use it a few days before posting here.

Did they fix any of the problems the last release broke ? Icon colors, sticking progress bar, black pauses when playing a recording, skipback was erratic, etc... I know not everyone had them but if some do and the last update caused them then its a problem that should be addressed.

Sorry to sound so skeptical just its been SO LONG and going by the past track record and what the last update did to my unit, I dont know if I even want another update.


----------



## Larry Daughtrey

Progress Bar appears to be fixed. Yeaa! Trick Play is much more responsive. Yeaa! So far so good! I haven't had any hiccups yet. Hopefully it wont albeit its to early to know how reliable the recording end will pan out but I'm hopeful.


----------



## RAD

Wolffpack said:


> It's a limited release at this point. Not everyone will get this version until it hits their region/area code/zip code/whatever. Remember, with 10F1 it was pulled after a limited release so everyone didn't experience the slow response time.


That's contrary to what Earl posted in the beginning of this thread:

_As of right now: FORCED UPDATES ONLY!
This version is the "release candidate" available for you to FORCE download, if you so wish.
There is always the chance that it can be pulled.... So only "FORCE" the update if you wish to.
Until DirecTV starts to auto-push the update; This is a "release candidate"_


----------



## carl6

wrj said:


> Am I doing something wrong? I'm relatively new to Directv and am trying to force an update to my R15-300. I reset with the red button and at the blue screen enter 02468. It goes through an software update and completes through 100%. All looks fine but then the firmware is still at the previous 0x104B.
> 
> Bill


You are doing it right, otherwise it wouldn't go through the process. The update just isn't available to you yet.

Every past software release for the R15 has been done on a geographic basis, starting on the west coast and then spreading east, including test builds such as this one. If you are not getting 10FA, then it is not available to your location yet.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich

RAD said:


> That's contrary to what Earl posted in the beginning of this thread:
> 
> _As of right now: FORCED UPDATES ONLY!
> This version is the "release candidate" available for you to FORCE download, if you so wish.
> There is always the chance that it can be pulled.... So only "FORCE" the update if you wish to.
> Until DirecTV starts to auto-push the update; This is a "release candidate"_


It appears it is not as "available" as I was led to believe. but being the weekend I haven't gotten an update to my questions on it.

The quick resonses I got, is that they are rotating the software in the data stream. So this "release candidate" is rotating in and out of the stream as well.


----------



## wrj

carl6 said:


> You are doing it right, otherwise it wouldn't go through the process. The update just isn't available to you yet.
> 
> Every past software release for the R15 has been done on a geographic basis, starting on the west coast and then spreading east, including test builds such as this one. If you are not getting 10FA, then it is not available to your location yet.
> 
> Carl


Any way to determine when it is (or will be) available within an area without going through the forced update process?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

No, unless DirecTV tells me they have "spread it out"... there is no way to tell on the system.


----------



## qwerty

Admittedly, I'm not very observant. I just noticed in the menu, when the guide is up, theres a selection to pick a day and time to jump to in the guide. Has that always been there?


----------



## VaJim

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, unless DirecTV tells me they have "spread it out"... there is no way to tell on the system.


Earl: Didn't you at one time recommend to wait and let the machine update itself as opposed to doing a 'forced'?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

qwerty said:


> Admittedly, I'm not very observant. I just noticed in the menu, when the guide is up, theres a selection to pick a day and time to jump to in the guide. Has that always been there?


Yes, that has been there since day 1


----------



## Earl Bonovich

VaJim said:


> Earl: Didn't you at one time recommend to wait and let the machine update itself as opposed to doing a 'forced'?


In general... yes.
You should only force an update if you want to try these "release candidates", or if you are instructed to do so by a service rep.


----------



## jamieh1

I forced the new update on my R15-500 today. Got 10FA.

I went in the service menu under special installation and got it. I thought I might of found a trick to get updates early. Didnt see where it was out.

So far I have know issues.


----------



## jamieh1

Got alot of new logos added.


----------



## powersb

Clint Lamor said:


> Try flipping the sat lines on the back of your R15 take the cable going to sat1 and move it to 2 and take the old 2 and move it to one. Let me know if that works for you.


Nope, that didnt work. I also unplugged it for a few minutes and tried after that. I think I tried a forced update on this -100 unit soon after receiving it, just to try that function out. Of course I understand I would have gotten the same version, but I think it worked anyway.

I guess I'll just wait until the release is pushed to everyone from D* and see if I get it then.


----------



## Phroz

Interesting.

I just forced an update on my 300, and it said it was downloading the old version again (104B). But when it started up I noticed some things had changed (MyVOD is now My Playlist) so I looked and the past upgrade says 105F. It still lists the date as 8/29 however (when I received 104B).

I have the same issue as Qwerty did. All of my SLs were reset to "both".


----------



## qwerty

It always says it's downloading the version you have installed even if it's actually downloading a new version. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## Phroz

qwerty said:


> It always says it's downloading the version you have installed even if it's actually downloading a new version. At least that's been my experience.


Weird, mine has been accurate in the past about that.

Also, is it just me or is the screensaver no longer working? I paused it to go do something, and 20 minutes later the screensaver still hadn't come on.

//edit

Just another bug I've noticed: when viewing the buffer hitting exit will no longer take you back to the live feed.


----------



## qwerty

The screen saver's working for my XM channels.


----------



## Wolffpack

Screen saver has been working for me while in pause during live programs. Haven't tried it during recorded programs yet.


----------



## speedy4022

Wolffpack said:


> Screen saver has been working for me while in pause during live programs. Haven't tried it during recorded programs yet.


I have and it has been working for me since I got the R-15 on recorded programs


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> It was dim enough to ask yourself if it was on. But once I pressed the RBR it went to off and was very noticable. If dim blue means something it might be nice to know.


Yeah it would be nice to know. But so far it's only been that once, right?


----------



## Wolffpack

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Yeah it would be nice to know. But so far it's only been that once, right?


I've seen it once before http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55043&highlight=dim+blue.

That time it was also having problems. From this it would seem dim blue = a problem of some type that means something to the developers.


----------



## Lantian

i will wait till it's auto updated. sounds good i guess


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> I've seen it once before http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55043&highlight=dim+blue.
> 
> That time it was also having problems. From this it would seem dim blue = a problem of some type that means something to the developers.


Intersting, Wow that was a long time ago. Now I really want to know.


----------



## dhsetter

I have been out of the loop for a while, but does this update deal with the problem of slow response time for changing channels? In particular when watching NFL Sunday ticket the response time is terrible (7 - 10 seconds). This only seems to occur on the Sunday ticket channels (700s).


----------



## Wolffpack

I received 10FA Friday and have been busy since then but today I had a chance to start reviewing my SLs and noticed about 25% of my 50 SLs have their links to episodes broken. Shows that are in the guide but pulling up the SLs display the "no episodes" error message. I've had this happen before but not on this scale.

So as a result of this I figure I'll delete the SLs and recreate them. During this process I stumbled upon another little problem. DASH-DASH a SL and it will delete that SL and jump back to the beginning of the SLs (I hate that). Now try doing DASH-DASH on another SL. It appears to hang. Up/Down arrow doesn't work. Left arrow doesn't work. But if you press EXIT it goes back to live TV. Bring up the Prioritizer again and that SL is gone. Could someone else verify this to make sure it's not just my setup? Once you do anything in the Prioritizer (delete or edit a SL), DASH-DASH appears to lockup the unit. I also noticed if you press BACK the Prioritizer stays displayed and the SL you just deleted is removed (the normal action you expect after a DASH-DASH). What's REALLY cool is that once it appears frozen and you press BACK the SL you deleted is gone but the highlight bar stays in the position of the SL you just deleted.


----------



## VaJim

Does the new update for the 300 fix the caller ID problems?


----------



## Wolffpack

Narrowed down the problem DASH-DASHing SLs a little further. This only happens when you have > 35 SLs. Once I deleted SL 36 the lockup behaviour stopped and the unit worked as usual.


----------



## Wolffpack

VaJim said:


> Does the new update for the 300 fix the caller ID problems?


I've never used caller ID so I'm not familular with the current problem. But I just hooked up a line and placed 6 calls to it and it worked fine on my -500 under 10FA.


----------



## ISWIZ

I (after allowing 24 hrs) updated my weather cities in active channels. This is when I found the "new" active channels display. Later I went to a XM channel. I noticed the screensaver not working. LOCKED UP, music playing, RBR was only choice. Once again, doing anything in active channels appear to be the culprit.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy

Attempting to download it right now... It does seem to be very slow near 99 percent, rebooting right now...
you said theres a new active display?


----------



## Wolffpack

It sticks on 99% for about 70% of the download time. That's usual.


----------



## Wolffpack

ISWIZ said:


> I (after allowing 24 hrs) updated my weather cities in active channels. This is when I found the "new" active channels display. Later I went to a XM channel. I noticed the screensaver not working. LOCKED UP, music playing, RBR was only choice. Once again, doing anything in active channels appear to be the culprit.


I went into the semi-ACTIVE channels (geez is that slow) setup my zip code and looked at the weather. I then went to 848. Screensaver came up fine and was removed as soon as I pressed any key. Just now went into 102 - News MIX, moved around there, went into What's Hot and then back to 848. Screensaver is still working fine.

*EDIT:* BTW, whats DTVs source for weather? DTV shows the temp is 63 and The Weather Channel shows it to be 55.


----------



## kay

A thought on this release - trickplay *works*!!! When I rewind or fast forward and start playing again, it's super responsive.


----------



## wrj

I still can't get the update to take. I have downloaded the new update for my R15-300 Staurday, then Sunday, and finally Monday. I use the rest, blue screen, 02468 approach and always get the same result. It finds new software. It downloads it for several minutes and shows 100% complete. Then restarts the R15 but I still has the 104B firmware. 
I verify the firmare version by going into settings, setup etc. The Original and Past updates never change. I even tried setting the Installation Type to Special with no better luck.
Earlier threads suggested that this may be rolled out by area. I see people on the west and east coast who have successfully updated. I'm in the midwest (Minneasota). The installer set my zip as 55555. That is not my real one and I don't know how to change it or even if it matters. But has anyone in the midwest successfully forced this download? Anyone with any suggestions to try?
Bill


----------



## Blitz68

I am in the Milwaukee area and cannot force it either.


----------



## mikhu

I tried last night on both R15's, a 100 and a 500. Nothing going.


----------



## walters

VaJim said:


> Does the new update for the 300 fix the caller ID problems?


I'm still getting the false notifications with 105F if that's what you're talking about.

I don't know whether I've got the other problems people are experiencing (e.g. where it stops notifying) as I don't use the R15 that much and don't get a lot of calls when I do (which is when I'm in bed).


----------



## jutley

I am in Utah and cannot get the update on my R15-100s.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

walters said:


> I'm still getting the false notifications with 105F if that's what you're talking about.
> 
> I don't know whether I've got the other problems people are experiencing (e.g. where it stops notifying) as I don't use the R15 that much and don't get a lot of calls when I do (which is when I'm in bed).


False notificatons:

Do you have a voice mail system or an answering machine?
When I had a land-line voice mail system, it would periodically send a "pulse" to tell my phones to light the voice mail light.

That appeared to trigger Caller-ID notifications on my DVRs and on a 3rd party TV Caller-ID overlay device.

If I didn't have any voice mails, I didn't have the problem.


----------



## walters

Earl Bonovich said:


> False notificatons:
> 
> Do you have a voice mail system or an answering machine?
> When I had a land-line voice mail system, it would periodically send a "pulse" to tell my phones to light the voice mail light.
> 
> That appeared to trigger Caller-ID notifications on my DVRs and on a 3rd party TV Caller-ID overlay device.
> 
> If I didn't have any voice mails, I didn't have the problem.


I do have (telco) voice mail as well as an answering machine. Obviously the voice mail rarely has messages on it (e.g. someone calls while I'm on the phone or during a power outage). I also have DSL (with a filter installed on all analog telephone devices, including the R15).

The false notifications seem related to what I'm doing on the DVR more than anything on the phone line. I seem to get one several minutes after starting playback of a recording (someday when I'm bored I'll time it to see if it's consistent).


----------



## Wolffpack

Found a circumstance in which the BACK button behaves differently than it does in other places. Go into the Prioritizer and select a SL. Then select Episodes. Then select one of the episodes listed. At this point pressing BACK performs an EXIT returning you to live TV/Playing program. Every where else the BACK button backs up one selection. But when viewing an individual episode it exits the Prioritizer. I'm not sure if it's always done this or if this is something new.

Also, is there a way to get into the Prioritizer other than going into MyPlaylist, then TDL then LEFT/DOWN/DOWN/DOWN?


----------



## RAD

Earl, have you found out what's up with this release being available via forced download? My R15-300 still isn't picking up the new code with a forced reboot. If it's cycling in/out of the stream can they let us know when it will be in the stream so we know when to try again? Thanks


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> Also, is there a way to get into the Prioritizer other than going into MyPlaylist, then TDL then LEFT/DOWN/DOWN/DOWN?


I think there's a menu selection somewhere called scheduler. Settings/setup maybe?


----------



## Wolffpack

Couldn't you delete recent searches using DASH-DASH? I thought I've done that before but under 10FA it does nothing. Not even the BONG sound.


----------



## Wolffpack

qwerty said:


> I think there's a menu selection somewhere called scheduler. Settings/setup maybe?


Yep, it's in there. I guess a few button presses less than the MyPlaylist route.


----------



## Wolffpack

This afternoon I was watching live TV and put the unit into pause. Three hours later I come back and it's still paused where I left it with the green bar buffer showing 1:30 - 2:30. Jump Back doesn't work. FF, RW, Pause, Play and the Slip are working but no Jump Back. When I pressed Jump Back and held it it did come up with the Live Buffer has recorded the show and did I want to save it. I selected yes and it jumped to Live TV. At that point Jump Back started working again.

So I started looking for the saved live buffer and couldn't find it. Nothing in MyPlaylist. Looking in History it's there as follows:



Code:


Blue Collar TV       2:30p    Recorded
MAD TV               1:30p    Recorded (This is the program that was paused)
MAD TV               1:00p    Not Recorded

So it appears that saving the live buffer created the Not recorded episode of MAD TV, created the Recorded episode and also recorded the show airing in the next 30 minutes (Makes sense 90 minute buffer). Not really sure about the Not Recorded episode, but no biggie.

So where was MAD TV in MYVOD? Grouped under Blue Collar TV. So I have a group "Blue Collar TV" and one episode of BCTV and one episode of MAD TV. I guess I should have spotted something wrong when I saw BCTV as I've never watched nor recorded it but there was a group.

Anywho, just a warning that when saving the live buffer with multiple shows in it they will be grouped under the most recent show that was in the buffer. It may have always worked that way, I've never had a full 90 min buffer that I saved before.

*EDIT:* Opps, time to add another comment. I just went into MyPlaylist to delete these shows, expanded the BCTV group and did a DASH-DASH on the BCTV episode. MyPlaylist redisplays without a list. PIG is still playing live TV, the MyPlaylist/Showcases tabs are there and the description up top shows the title, time and description for the BCTV episode I just deleted. Page Down correctly pages down and Page Up correctly displays the first page. BCTV is gone. DASH-DASH MAD TV and it works just fine.

*EDIT II:* Spoke too soon. Cleaning up some more recordings and I ran into the blank MyPlaylist again. Again it was while deleting the first recording in a group. This time I pressed the GREEN button and Showcases properly displayed. Pressing the RED button properly displayed MyPlaylist. Dash-Dashing another first recording in a group worked fine. I exited out of MyPlaylist, pressed LIST and I get a blank list but not quite the same. The description and title are for Naked Science but the black box where the Playlist is suppose to display is now missing. PIG is playing, time is correct. Page Down/Up does nothing. Showcases display fine and MyPlaylist displays fine when I press the RED button again. Going in and out of MyPlaylist does the same thing. Each time I get a blank screen (without the black box). Looks like a RBR is in store for my unit tonight.

*EDIT III:* Okay, this is the last edit on this one. If I press SELECT it does display the info for the show I "should" be sitting on. Pressing BACK still shows the blank Playlist. It also appears consistent that if I Dash-Dash the first show in a group I get the blank screen with the black box. From then on it works fine until I EXIT MYPlaylist. Then if I go back in and DASH-DASH the first show in a group again, empty black box - no MyPlaylist.


----------



## VaJim

walters said:


> I'm still getting the false notifications with 105F if that's what you're talking about.
> 
> I don't know whether I've got the other problems people are experiencing (e.g. where it stops notifying) as I don't use the R15 that much and don't get a lot of calls when I do (which is when I'm in bed).


The problem I'm still having on one of my 300's (no update since Aug) is that it won't hold more than 2 caller ID messages.


----------



## Wolffpack

Wolffpack said:


> DASH-DASH a SL and it will delete that SL and jump back to the beginning of the SLs (I hate that). Now try doing DASH-DASH on another SL. It appears to hang. Up/Down arrow doesn't work. Left arrow doesn't work. But if you press EXIT it goes back to live TV. Bring up the Prioritizer again and that SL is gone. Could someone else verify this to make sure it's not just my setup? Once you do anything in the Prioritizer (delete or edit a SL), DASH-DASH appears to lockup the unit. I also noticed if you press BACK the Prioritizer stays displayed and the SL you just deleted is removed (the normal action you expect after a DASH-DASH). What's REALLY cool is that once it appears frozen and you press BACK the SL you deleted is gone but the highlight bar stays in the position of the SL you just deleted.


Has anyone else tried this? Verify the same results or no problems? I'm doing a RBR tonight as a result of other items described above. I will try this again after the allotted guide download time. But for the next 24s I won't be doing much "testing" with 10FA.


----------



## Wolffpack

I've left my R15 on StandBy for a couple of hours and when I press LIST the MyPlaylist displays properly. Dash-Dash on the first show of a group also works properly. So maybe I don't need a RBR tonight. Just a simple StandBy seems to have cleared up th MyPlaylist problems mentioned above.

Now, to me, coding in assembler since 1977, that REALLY worries me. Note to DTV developers: what really happens in StandBy that could fix all of the MyPlaylist problems mentioned above that couldn't be handled real time by the code? If StandBy activates routines for maintenance, maybe some of those routines need to be run not in StandBy.


----------



## ISWIZ

OK Wolf, here's one:

I have a "Autorecord" by Keyword "Redskins:Event" It worked fine before (but I saw this same problem on the inital "test" of this version) but now with my NFLST it captures the NFLST 6AM until... and all othe incarnations for the day. All well and good except, you cannot CANCEL any of them. So if I don't want say THE COACHES SHOW there is no way I've found to stop it. I can delete them after recorded but I don't need a 6AM block of nothing when the game is at 1PM.


----------



## Wolffpack

I was catching up on the NFLST highlight showcases today and noticed some strange trick play behaviour on SOME of the game highlights...but not all. On the Minnesota/Detroit game the Jump Back still have its skip 1 second ahead bug but Green Bay San Francisco doesn't. Go into the MN/DET game and on a long play hit Jump Back and watch the clock. I press it with 10s on the clock, it jumps back to 16s and then jumps ahead to 14s, skipping 15s. GB/SF works fine.

I also noticed that the 30s slip isn't very slippery on any of the games. It's more like a hop-slip and a jump. Very jerky action. Can anyone else verify this?


----------



## jpl

Wolffpack said:


> I've left my R15 on StandBy for a couple of hours and when I press LIST the MyPlaylist displays properly. Dash-Dash on the first show of a group also works properly. So maybe I don't need a RBR tonight. Just a simple StandBy seems to have cleared up th MyPlaylist problems mentioned above.
> 
> Now, to me, coding in assembler since 1977, that REALLY worries me. Note to DTV developers: what really happens in StandBy that could fix all of the MyPlaylist problems mentioned above that couldn't be handled real time by the code? If StandBy activates routines for maintenance, maybe some of those routines need to be run not in StandBy.


It could be doing things like garbage collection - and other types of maintenance that makes things run faster (defrag, e.g.). Actually this design, if that's what it's doing, sounds reasonable to me. You don't want to do maintenance stuff while the machine's being used. Of course, if it requires that much maintenance, then it reinforces something I've believed for some time - the memory management on the R15 sucks.


----------



## Wolffpack

jpl said:


> It could be doing things like garbage collection - and other types of maintenance that makes things run faster (defrag, e.g.). Actually this design, if that's what it's doing, sounds reasonable to me. You don't want to do maintenance stuff while the machine's being used. Of course, if it requires that much maintenance, then it reinforces something I've believed for some time - the memory management on the R15 sucks.


It is a type of double edged sword. I'm impressed that it is doing maintenance in StandBy and was very happy to avoid a RBR. But OTOH it also demonstrates problematic code in which they can't find a problem so instead of fixing the wound they apply a band aid to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Wolffpack said:


> It is a type of double edged sword. I'm impressed that it is doing maintenance in StandBy and was very happy to avoid a RBR. But OTOH it also demonstrates problematic code in which they can't find a problem so instead of fixing the wound they apply a band aid to stop the bleeding.


It sort of is like Java applications after a while you have to run the garbage collect or the application will just keep eating away at memory until it finally comes down. You have to schedule this GC for times when it won't affect your performance of the app to the point where clients notice so it's usually scheduled for the off hours.


----------



## frogg

VaJim said:


> The problem I'm still having on one of my 300's (no update since Aug) is that it won't hold more than 2 caller ID messages.


My R15-300 will only hold one call. My R15-500 caller id worked just fine, but when it had to be replaced, D* sent me a -300. Hope the next update addresses this.


----------



## Wolffpack

I've currently got 8 callerid messages under 10FA. On a -500. Has anyone with a -100 or -300 gotten this new update?


----------



## jpl

Clint Lamor said:


> It sort of is like Java applications after a while you have to run the garbage collect or the application will just keep eating away at memory until it finally comes down. You have to schedule this GC for times when it won't affect your performance of the app to the point where clients notice so it's usually scheduled for the off hours.


If the R15 s/w WERE written in java, it wouldn't be a problem since it handles garbage collection on its own. With other platforms, if you don't do it regularly, your system will grind to a halt. I do agree that, if this what the R15 is doing, it's symptomatic of bad coding. You should clean up memory that isn't being used anymore -- all those leaks will eventually kill your system. If the DVR finds the need to do that much garbage collection, it means that the code wasn't written to handle garbage collection on the fly - that's not good. That's sloppy coding... again, bad memory management.


----------



## Wolffpack

Guess I'm old school programming. I create a mess with bad code, I've got to fix it. There wasn't any freggin garbage collection routine I could call when programming Fortran, RPG or COBOL....unless I wrote it myself. But then again we are in a new world of coders. It's not in the details any more. It's not fitting your code into 128K of memory. When I coded I needed to know exactly what was going on. Now, it seems to me, that coders are a commodity.....much like a barrel of oil. That's just sad.

Still, DTV and Tivo have access to the same pool of coders. The real difference is the original design. IMO.


----------



## Wolffpack

Did anyone try putting the R15 in StandBy while in ACTIVE mode and taking it out of StandBy? DUH. I'm not even going to go into details, try it yourself. Unless, of course, that's the normally accepted delay in seeing any response.


----------



## wolfonthehill

Just forced the download. For me, no significant changes are obvious in terms of performance or features, but I'd call myself a moderate user. I DO like that when you dash-dash delete something, you don't go all the way back to the top of your playlist... and I do like that they now call it a Playlist instead of "My VOD" (which sounded like I had a communicable disease).

My Caller ID had stopped working - it now seems to be fine.

One question - my "Skip to beginning" function stopped working a couple months ago, and it still does not work. I can press/hold the skip-to-end button, and it skips to the end. Once at the end (well, a minute before the end), if I press/hold again, it does NOT go to the beginning - it merely goes back to the same spot 1 minute before the end. The only ways I know to get back to the beginning are to (1) do what I just said, then FFWD slowly to the very end, say "No, Don't Delete", go back out, and press "Play" again, or (2) Rewind all the way to the beginning. There's gotta be a better way - what am I missing?


----------



## walters

Wolffpack said:


> I've currently got 8 callerid messages under 10FA. On a -500. Has anyone with a -100 or -300 gotten this new update?


My 300 has it. I haven't seen any changes (positive or negative) to caller ID--not just in this release but since I got the box. As I said, I still get the false events. But as far as I know, all real calls come through just fine. At any given time I've got a max in the log (is that 25?), but most of them are the false events. Last time I checked, though, there were two or three real calls that I knew happened.


----------



## jpl

Wolffpack said:


> Guess I'm old school programming. I create a mess with bad code, I've got to fix it. There wasn't any freggin garbage collection routine I could call when programming Fortran, RPG or COBOL....unless I wrote it myself. But then again we are in a new world of coders. It's not in the details any more. It's not fitting your code into 128K of memory. When I coded I needed to know exactly what was going on. Now, it seems to me, that coders are a commodity.....much like a barrel of oil. That's just sad.
> 
> Still, DTV and Tivo have access to the same pool of coders. The real difference is the original design. IMO.


Totally agree with you. Good programming practice demands good memory management - when you're done with that block of memory, mister, you better release it. Good code will do that (or, if you're using java, you don't need to worry about it, since java will do the memory management for you - it'll release memory that's no longer being used). With memory so cheap and readily available these days, it becomes less of an issue. As I've stated multiple times, the problems with the R15 just smack of memory management issues to me. I'm also taking a guess that the R15 is doing things like garbage collection when put in stand-by mode. Still, even with good programming practices, memory leaks happen, and I really have no issue with a box like a DVR doing garbage collection as a maintenance activity off-hours. The point is, if the code is done right, then the garbage collection should rarely, if ever, find anything to clean up... but just like that spare tire in your trunk, it's there just in case you need it... and if done regularly, will help the DVR from eventually seizing up. My guess, and that's all that it is, is that the memory clean-up in the R15's s/w is pretty crappy. As a result the garbage collection that happens when put in stand-by mode is pretty extensive. I agree that this is an example of not really fixing the problem of bad code.

Of course, DTV COULD go the route of E* - talking with a co-worker who has E* (but is soon to ditch them for FiOS) the latest version of the s/w for his receiver has a time-out. After 8 hours of inactivity the receiver automatically shuts off. When he called the company to ask about it (this guy has yet to move up to a DVR, and was recording stuff on his VCR - but is now unable to since his receiver shuts off after 8 hours), their response was that it's now in the s/w, and they justified doing it as a means to protect their hardware. Since the hardware is leased, it really belongs to E*, and shutting it off nightly helps with the longevity of the device.


----------



## walters

Time to dust off this interesting interview, again 

http://acmqueue.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=381&page=1

In particular, on page 3:



> Our fundamental abstraction layer is called the TMK (TiVo Media Kernel). This body of software provides for typical functionality: memory management, threading, synchronization, interprocess communication, etc. It also provides the fundamental object abstractions from which all other application software is derived; examples include templates for lists, arrays, and hashes.
> 
> Memory management is a particular focus of the TMK. Memory is the most important resource in the system and key to performance. Mismanagement of memory is also the most likely source of software failures. To minimize memory usage, using shared memory operated on by multiple threads is desirable whenever possible. This raises many issues, however, with synchronization, cleanup, allocation algorithms, etc.
> 
> Unbounded memory allocation is certainly possible in a virtual memory-with-paging environment such as Linux, but must be avoided; paging should be a rare event. TMK manages all memory within bounded allocation areas dedicated to various functions. TMK objects are reference-counted and managed with smart pointers, (i.e., template classes that behave as regular pointers, but incorporate reference counting). This relieves much of the memory management burden on the programmer.
> 
> These allocation areas are themselves objects and incorporate extensive debugging support and consistency checking, including shutdown checks that ensure no dangling objects are left behind. TMK applications are further required to start up and shut down in a regular and consistent manner. This allows incorporation of extensive automatic consistency checking and ensures that memory leaks are found very early in the development process.
> 
> Using the TMK abstraction, we ideally expect to be able to create application code that can run forever without crashes and without memory leaks. In practice, we continue to asymptotically approach this unobtainable ideal.


----------



## Wolffpack

wolfonthehill said:


> JOne question - my "Skip to beginning" function stopped working a couple months ago, and it still does not work. I can press/hold the skip-to-end button, and it skips to the end. Once at the end (well, a minute before the end), if I press/hold again, it does NOT go to the beginning - it merely goes back to the same spot 1 minute before the end. The only ways I know to get back to the beginning are to (1) do what I just said, then FFWD slowly to the very end, say "No, Don't Delete", go back out, and press "Play" again, or (2) Rewind all the way to the beginning. There's gotta be a better way - what am I missing?


Hold down the Jump Back button to get to the beginning.


----------



## Mavrick

Found out last night on accident on my r15-300 running 105F version of the software that you can now turn the blue ring of light on and of via the remote by pressing the left and right arrow keys. This has never worked before but it does work with this software for I tested it serveral time. If this stays it will be nice for no more having to do this from the front of the reciever.


----------



## dodge boy

Mavrick said:


> Found out last night on accident on my r15-300 running 105F version of the software that you can now turn the blue ring of light on and of via the remote by pressing the left and right arrow keys. This has never worked before but it does work with this software for I tested it serveral time. If this stays it will be nice for no more having to do this from the front of the reciever.


That's worked since i got my 300 over a month ago due to the untimely passing of my 500


----------



## gomezma1

What did 105F do for the 300 models Earl? My upgrade was done while I slept last night. Why do people try to force the down load and not get everything instead of waiting for the satellite to beam down the upgrade. Seem like that's why people have so much trouble by forcing the unit to do something it's not ready to do.


----------



## VaJim

frogg said:


> My R15-300 will only hold one call. My R15-500 caller id worked just fine, but when it had to be replaced, D* sent me a -300. Hope the next update addresses this.


Got the update yesterday and the one (300) that was giving me called ID problems is still giving me caller ID problems . It won't hold but 2 calls. I called D** and they said they know about it and are 'working on it'.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

gomezma1 said:


> What did 105F do for the 300 models Earl? My upgrade was done while I slept last night. Why do people try to force the down load and not get everything instead of waiting for the satellite to beam down the upgrade. Seem like that's why people have so much trouble by forcing the unit to do something it's not ready to do.


Did you see the release notes?


----------



## wolfonthehill

Alright - one full day in, and I've got two significant issues:

1 - When fast forwarding through a recorded show, about half the time it'll go forward about 2-3 minutes, then it'll jump back those same 2-3 minutes... then go forward again, then jump back again to a different place... it does this 3-5 times every time I FFWD, but it will normally get through it if I'm just patient and wait.

2 - It's mis-recording some things. In particular, I got halfway through a show last night, and the last half of the show had sound only - no picture. I've never had anything like that happen, so I'm assuming it's a function of the new version.

So since I have all of the Christmas shows recorded right now, I will NOT do a "wipe-the-slate-clean" reformat & start over - and I'm assuming that, if I call DTV, they'll just say they didn't force this software version, so it's not their problem. Any specific suggestions?


----------



## walters

Last night I had a frozen still image of something. No matter what recording I played or what channel I changed to it stayed there (with audio from what should have been playing). Another "I hate this thing" from the wife and a red-button-reset later everything was OK.


----------



## wolfonthehill

^ Basically the same thing I was just describing - I'll try an RBR & see if it goes away... I just get scared every time I reset it... it's always a toss-up whether it'll come back up or not.


----------



## ApK

BTW, regarding Java and memory management:

Java does NOT handle the memory and cleanup for you...the programmers who WROTE the Java implementation do, and they are no more infallible than us application programmers. Anyone who works in .NET knows that despite .NET "handling memory and garbage collection for you" you often need to get down close to the bare metal to work around things it doesn't do right. Especially when working with hardware interfaces like a DVR. (I'm doing EXACTLY this sort fo thing on a project right now.)

So, unless you go to Sun's website and see a "Java development environment for R15" package that's already been tested thoroughly, then you'd be in exactly the same boat or worse if the same group had to write the Java implementation.


----------



## walters

ApK said:


> So, unless you go to Sun's website and see a "Java development environment for R15" package that's already been tested thoroughly, then you'd be in exactly the same boat or worse if the same group had to write the Java implementation.


Except that I have no doubt the R15 could run Linux, and you could certainly get a very stable JRE for Linux.

However, if I were to design an embedded device that would run Java, I think I'd look into Java-on-a-chip implementations (much the same way you put a hardware MPEG decoder in such a device).


----------



## ApK

walters said:


> Except that I have no doubt the R15 could run Linux, and you could certainly get a very stable JRE for Linux.
> 
> However, if I were to design an embedded device that would run Java, I think I'd look into Java-on-a-chip implementations (much the same way you put a hardware MPEG decoder in such a device).


Not drag too far off topic, but that wouldn't change anything. The version of Linux might take a long time to get really stable, and and the needed hardware drivers and APIs, just as long.

The point is, a DVR is a complex system and comments like "it shouldn't take six months to get it to work right" are an insulting display of ignorance.

Nonetheless, if it takes 5 years to get it to work right, then they should have taken the 5 years, and rushing it out when it doesn't work right is an insulting display of corporate greed and iiresponsibility. If they needed it sooner, they should have licensed something that already has the years invested...like, oh, say...TIVO!

If there is any group involved I have failed to offend, sorry, I'll get to you soon. ;-)

ApK


----------



## Wolffpack

ApK said:


> If there is any group involved I have failed to offend, sorry, I'll get to you soon. ;-)
> 
> ApK


I think you did a great job ApK. Much as I love to do. Good job! :righton: :lol:


----------



## NardVa

Do I need a phone line hooked up to get the update?


----------



## RAD

NardVa said:


> Do I need a phone line hooked up to get the update?


No, no phone line required for the update.


----------



## Phroz

wolfonthehill said:


> 1 - When fast forwarding through a recorded show, about half the time it'll go forward about 2-3 minutes, then it'll jump back those same 2-3 minutes... then go forward again, then jump back again to a different place... it does this 3-5 times every time I FFWD, but it will normally get through it if I'm just patient and wait.


I've been having this problem occasionally with the 30 second slip, myself.

Also, no matter what I do, the screensaver still will not work. Since it seemingly did for others, I forced the software to download again, and still nothing. I can leave it on one of the XM channels for hours, or pause a live or recorded show for 20+ minutes and still no screensaver.


----------



## Wolffpack

Maybe we're now running into visible differences between manufacturers and the three different software versions. Phroz you've got a -300 and screensaver doesn't work. I've got a -500 and it does work. Frogg mentioned above that his -300 only holds 1 caller ID call and his -500 worked fine. My -500 seems to work fine with caller ID also.

I know the "un-official" word from Earl is these units are functionally the same. Maybe they were at one point but not any longer. Can anyone else check screensaver on a -300 and see if it works?


----------



## Armando

Wolffpack said:


> Maybe we're now running into visible differences between manufacturers and the three different software versions. Phroz you've got a -300 and screensaver doesn't work. I've got a -500 and it does work. Frogg mentioned above that his -300 only holds 1 caller ID call and his -500 worked fine. My -500 seems to work fine with caller ID also.
> 
> I know the "un-official" word from Earl is these units are functionally the same. Maybe they were at one point but not any longer. Can anyone else check screensaver on a -300 and see if it works?


I have 2 300's and the directv screen saver works after a few minutes of inactivity. As for caller ID, I do not have a telephone line hooked up to the DVR's.


----------



## Greyshadow2007

Wolffpack said:


> Maybe we're now running into visible differences between manufacturers and the three different software versions. Phroz you've got a -300 and screensaver doesn't work. I've got a -500 and it does work. Frogg mentioned above that his -300 only holds 1 caller ID call and his -500 worked fine. My -500 seems to work fine with caller ID also.
> 
> I know the "un-official" word from Earl is these units are functionally the same. Maybe they were at one point but not any longer. Can anyone else check screensaver on a -300 and see if it works?


Have to r15-300s, screensaver and caller ID work on both


----------



## Va_Dol-Fan

Earl Bonovich said:


> The R15-100 may not be in the stream right now... so if you don't get it on the first or second try, you may have to wait till Monday or later.
> 
> Sorry about that.


Does anyone know if the update for the R15-100 has ever made it to the stream?
I have been trying for a week and it never loads the new software, or reload the old for that matter. It stays at 0% complete and then says "software download error, unable to download new software"


----------



## tonyc

Va_Dol-Fan said:


> Does anyone know if the update for the R15-100 has ever made it to the stream?
> I have been trying for a week and it never loads the new software, or reload the old for that matter. It stays at 0% complete and then says "software download error, unable to download new software"


yes I have A R15-100 and it updated on its own on 12-14-06. to version 1029


----------



## Thunder7

Va_Dol-Fan said:


> Does anyone know if the update for the R15-100 has ever made it to the stream?
> I have been trying for a week and it never loads the new software, or reload the old for that matter. It stays at 0% complete and then says "software download error, unable to download new software"


I havent tried in a few days, but this is what I see as well. Maybe it isnt up for the east coast yet.


----------



## RAD

Any word on the R15-300 upgrade making the stream since I'm still on 104B?


----------



## gpg

I tried to download the new R15-500 software this afternoon, but still no dice.


----------



## Armando

RAD said:


> Any word on the R15-300 upgrade making the stream since I'm still on 104B?


Recieved 105F last week.


----------



## Wolffpack

So it appears we are still being faced with the same software (sure we have different versions) that work differently on machines manufacturer by the same vendor. That's just not good. DTV needs to get a handle on why the software behaves one way on one machine and behaves another on the same hardware running the same software.


----------



## wolfonthehill

I did the RBR on my 300, and the jumping back issue still happens when I'm in FFWD mode, although it MIGHT be a little less severe than it was before the reset. 

Also, since there are other questions - Caller ID works like a charm for me now, and it keeps ~25 calls in memory (although about 20 of them at a given time are the dummy calls triggered by BellSouth voicemail notifications).

I was able to download this on my first attempt two days ago - still not sure if that was a blessing or a curse.


----------



## qwerty

Well, mixed results on the First Run vs Repeats. All mine are set to First Run. Next week, two CSI NY , CSI and Shark are all scheduled to record repeats. On the other hand, I'm having much better results with Dirty Jobs and Mythbusters on Discovery.


----------



## Wolffpack

qwerty said:


> Well, mixed results on the First Run vs Repeats. All mine are set to First Run. Next week, two CSI NY , CSI and Shark are all scheduled to record repeats. On the other hand, I'm having much better results with Dirty Jobs and Mythbusters on Discovery.


The 4 major networks look pretty solid. On FoodTV, Discovery and SCIFi I have yet to fine one that works. Comedy Central is also pretty bad except for The Daliy Show. It does seem to be working fine other than the Monday morning airing that even my Tivo thinks is a first run.


----------



## RAD

adbs2007 said:


> On first run vs repeats. D* is saying that they'll have the problem 99% fixed by a download by Feb 2007


The must like February, since back in December 2005 I was told Feb 2006 for the fix, still waiting.


----------



## Wolffpack

IIRC February is their big stockholders meeting. If these problems exist by the next meeting there could be some "big" heads rolling.


----------



## Wolffpack

Jump Back and 30 sec slip are really crappy today watching the Lions/GB game on 705. Jump back is again doing it's jump back 6 secs then jump forward 1 sec then play. 30 sec slip consists of 8-10 few second skips. It's not slipping at all.

I'm also seeing this on other ST channels as well as non-ST channels.

As an aside one of my college age kids just came out of his cave (he was watching the games on his DTivo) and I gave him his first taste of the R15 trick play process. He couldn't believe how much slower the R15 was at Jump Back and 30 sec skip compared to his DTivo.


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> The 4 major networks look pretty solid. On FoodTV, Discovery and SCIFi I have yet to fine one that works. Comedy Central is also pretty bad except for The Daliy Show. It does seem to be working fine other than the Monday morning airing that even my Tivo thinks is a first run.


Wolf, do you have SL's for any of the ones I mentioned? They're all major net's. If not, would you set some up and see if you get the same results as me? You would think it would be consistant, but wit this thing, who knows?


----------



## Wolffpack

qwerty said:


> Wolf, do you have SL's for any of the ones I mentioned? They're all major net's. If not, would you set some up and see if you get the same results as me? You would think it would be consistant, but wit this thing, who knows?


CSI:NY and CSI = :righton: 
Dirty Jobs and Mythbusters = :down: 
Don't have Shark


----------



## qwerty

Now that just doesn't seem right. Same logic, same guide data. My times are mountain. Per guide data, all are repeats and I'm set to First Run only.

CSI NY - Tues - CBS - 9:00 - set to record
CSI NY - Wed - CBS - 9:00 - set to record
CSI - Thur - CBS - 8:00 - set to record
Shark - Thur - CBS - 9:00 - set to record


----------



## Wolffpack

Hold the phone qwerty. I had CSI NY and CSI in my SLs when I was testing 50 SLs and at that point they were recording properly....but then again, all they were playing were FRs if I recall. Currently I only have CSI in my SLs and I had checked my TDL to see if anything was set to record. It was not. Upon further investigation I found my CSI SL has lost track of the episodes in the guide.....as I've had happen many times since 10FA. My CSI SL right now shows the "no episodes in the guide" error message.

Doing a search returns the proper results. Selecting one of those episodes shows they are not scheduled to record but gives me the option to Record as Set. So from the Search side it knows I have a SL for these shows. From the SL side it doesn't see any shows....or since they are not first runs it doesn't see any episodes it wants to record. The message says there are no episodes in the guide (there are) maybe the message should read there are no episodes in your TDL.

So, delete the CSI SL and add it back using search for first run only episodes. Results in still not being able to edit the CSI SL as it appears to correctly be bypassing FR episodes. I also added CSI:NY back in and will take a look tomorrow to see what's happened with the TDL.

Absolutely ridiculous. Fix the FR logic and then we run into the bug in which we cannot edit SLs because no episodes exist in the TDL. Which they shouldn't if no FR episodes are in the guide, but we still should be able to edit the SL. A work around for editing these SLs seems to be search for the show by title, select an episode and select Rec Episodes. You then can get into the SL and edit your setting.
*
EDIT:* qwerty, as of 10:48 tonight, my newly added CSI and CSI:NY SLs still have not scheduled any episodes to record and still cannot be edited via the Prioritizer. Are you on 10FA or do you have a -300 or -100? I really can't figure why yours is recording repeats.
*
EDIT II:* Opps, also just noticed I did have Shark still in my SLs. It also didn't show any episodes being in the TDL thus I also couldn't edit the SLs.


----------



## TheZenCowSaysMu

Repeat detection works much better. I set up a "torture" test by creating a SL for mythbusters, as there's a marathon around christmas day. SL picked up only the one new episode for this Wednesday, and is otherwise ignoring all the reruns. Woot!


Jump back no longer crashes a program you start from the playlist while it is still recording and press the button after the recording ends. However, once you reach the end of the show, instead of showing the "keep or delete" option, it just keeps playing into the next show playing on the channel. So that needs to be addressed. But, I only have one sat input attached on the R15 (it got demoted to the bedroom), so your mileage may vary if both sat inputs are used.


----------



## daver

I still cant get the update, i keep trying


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> EDIT:[/I][/B] qwerty, as of 10:48 tonight, my newly added CSI and CSI:NY SLs still have not scheduled any episodes to record and still cannot be edited via the Prioritizer. Are you on 10FA or do you have a -300 or -100?


That's with 10FA.


----------



## Wolffpack

qwerty said:


> That's with 10FA.


Strange. I guess the only folks that can answer this are the developers. Why does my -500 running 10FA not schedule CSI, CSI:NY and Shark to record the repeats and your does? Why does mine schedule the Mythbuster all day Christmas day marathon repeats and Zen guy's doesn't as listed above.

I currently have no CSI, CSI:NY or Shark episodes scheduled to record. I have the Holiday Special of Mythbusters scheduled to record and every episode scheduled for Christmas day up through 4:00pm. The episodes from 5:00pm through the rest of the day are not scheduled. Although the Christmas day ones all have generic descriptions. My TDL is at 71.


----------



## qwerty

OK, set up the same SL's on my -300 upstairs (I don't know why I didn't think of that before :bang ). Anyway, I got the same results as you, Wolf. None of the CSI's or shark, and I get all of the Mythbuster marathon. BTW - the Mthbuster marathon is not set to record on my -500.


----------



## Wolffpack

qwerty said:


> OK, set up the same SL's on my -300 upstairs (I don't know why I didn't think of that before :bang ). Anyway, I got the same results as you, Wolf. None of the CSI's or shark, and I get all of the Mythbuster marathon. BTW - the Mthbuster marathon is not set to record on my -500.


At least it seems consistent that there's no consistency in the software for the R15. Hey, developers, why do we get these different results running the same version on an R15?


----------



## TheMoose

daver said:


> I still cant get the update, i keep trying


Yea same here, I try to force an update every couple of days but it goes to the download screen & never moves off 0%.

I have a few troubles with my HR20 but none as bad as the R15 has, I thought the R15 would be more stable since it's been out so long but man this thing is the worst reciever I've ever had!!
I'm on my 3rd R15 (2-100's & 1-300 refurb) & am still having lots of problems.
If it has trouble recording tonight after a RBR like it did last night then I may be on my way to number 4!


----------



## Phroz

TheZenCowSaysMu said:


> Jump back no longer crashes a program you start from the playlist while it is still recording and press the button after the recording ends.


Yeah, thankfully that is fixed.


> However, once you reach the end of the show, instead of showing the "keep or delete" option, it just keeps playing into the next show playing on the channel. So that needs to be addressed.


This is backwards for me. It used to just go into the next show before, but now it pops up the keep or delete box.


----------



## babzog

ApK said:


> The point is, a DVR is a complex system and comments like "it shouldn't take six months to get it to work right" are an insulting display of ignorance.


I disagree. For a commercial product, this (the r15) is crap. Good potential, lousy implementation. I'm very disappointed with my first dvr, but I maintain hope that this box will right itself before I drag it behind the woodshed and blow a hole through it. :lol: The darn thing is so slow and buggy, it might as well be running Windows. Criticism of commercial products, esp lousy ones, is always fair (unlike with free software, where one must show only gratitude for half-baked coding efforts, lest a strip be torn off one's tender heiney).


----------



## ApK

babzog said:


> I disagree. For a commercial product, this (the r15) is crap. Good potential, lousy implementation. I'm very disappointed with my first dvr, but I maintain hope that this box will right itself before I drag it behind the woodshed and blow a hole through it. :lol: The darn thing is so slow and buggy, it might as well be running Windows. Criticism of commercial products, esp lousy ones, is always fair (unlike with free software, where one must show only gratitude for half-baked coding efforts, lest a strip be torn off one's tender heiney).


You misunderstand. I agree whole heartededly with everything you say about thr R15 and it is certainly deserving of negative criticism.

I am taking to task the people who say all the fixes should be easy and should be able to be done quickly. Until they show me the list of all the complex integrated cosumer electronic systems THEY have produced flawlessly in 6 months, they should mot be making THOSE PARTICULAR criticisms.


----------



## jpl

ApK said:


> You misunderstand. I agree whole heartededly with everything you say about thr R15 and it is certainly deserving of negative criticism.
> 
> I am taking to task the people who say all the fixes should be easy and should be able to be done quickly. Until they show me the list of all the complex integrated cosumer electronic systems THEY have produced flawlessly in 6 months, they should mot be making THOSE PARTICULAR criticisms.


Not only that, but one axiom of programming that I've learned - there's no such thing as a quick fix. Any time you touch code, it is likely that you will break something. Or at the very least, you'll make a modification that will cause an existing flaw, that was "dormant", to wake up and manefest itself. I know there's alot of impatience with getting the R15 fixed - people, rightly, want the bugs fixed (as do I). But, sometimes, the expectations are unrealistic (I still shake my head when I read postings that talk about how long it's been since the last s/w update rolled out). Personally, I would rather have the fix be done right, than done quickly (when s/w updates come fast and furious, that's when a red flag goes up in my mind that something's seriously wrong - and that that update will likely cause other problems to surface -- I generally don't like quick s/w updates... they're usually more trouble than they're worth).


----------



## skoprowski

FYI- I live in Ohio and my R15-100 automatically updated itself at 3:45 am this morning. They must be rolling it out now in the midwest.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I added a poll to this thread, to kind get a grasp on how everyone is obtaining the release.

Also, yes... it is starting to be automatically pushed to units.


----------



## TheMoose

skoprowski said:


> FYI- I live in Ohio and my R15-100 automatically updated itself at 3:45 am this morning. They must be rolling it out now in the midwest.


Yea I got it at 2:45 AM in Oklahoma.
I'd tried to force it several times with no luck.
I hope it fixes some of the problems, this thing has more bugs than my HR20!


----------



## gpg

Earl, does that include the release for R15-500?


----------



## RAD

Earl Bonovich said:


> I added a poll to this thread, to kind get a grasp on how everyone is obtaining the release.
> 
> Also, yes... it is starting to be automatically pushed to units.


Earl, is the R15-300 being included in the upgrade for this week?


----------



## leier911

Have not received it yet actually. I tried forcing, etc. and it just sticks at 0% for 10 min. then shuts the unit off, will not accept a force


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Yes, all of the models.. are included.
It is a staggered rollout (as always), so it make take a few days for it to get out there.


----------



## mikhu

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, all of the models.. are included.
> It is a staggered rollout (as always), so it make take a few days for it to get out there.


*FINALLY!*  I've worn out the 02468 buttons on my remote and smashed my TV twice when it got stuck on 0% every time! :lol:


----------



## wrj

Mike Huss said:


> *FINALLY!*  I've worn out the 02468 buttons on my remote and smashed my TV twice when it got stuck on 0% every time! :lol:


Mike

Looks like the update availability has not hit the upper Midwest yet. I tried to force it this am with no success.

Bill


----------



## mikhu

wrj said:


> Mike
> 
> Looks like the update availability has not hit the upper Midwest yet. I tried to force it this am with no success.
> 
> Bill


I'm not going to bother forcing it anymore. Staring at a 0% status bar is too depressing, for this one I'll just wait for it to roll out overnight one of these nights. I'll know it came through when it finally changes from "MyVOD" to "My Playlist"


----------



## powersb

Got it on my -100 at 2:45 AM today, 12/19. Did not receive it yet on my -300, and a force did not get it either.

For reference, I'm in Central Iowa.


----------



## Xram

I just forced one of my 500's and received the update.


----------



## daver

I have forced mine today and still havent received it yet.


----------



## powersb

Since receiving the new update on my -100, I am getting a new message with my caller ID. The message was truncated, but along with the caller ID info, it said "For volume/mute to control s...". It was something along those lines anyway.

Any idea what it was trying to tell me?


----------



## bjflynn04

powersb said:


> Since receiving the new update on my -100, I am getting a new message with my caller ID. The message was truncated, but along with the caller ID info, it said "For volume/mute to control s...". It was something along those lines anyway.
> 
> Any idea what it was trying to tell me?


It is just a reminder if you wanted to lower the sound or mute the sound.


----------



## crunchtime

skoprowski said:


> FYI- I live in Ohio and my R15-100 automatically updated itself at 3:45 am this morning. They must be rolling it out now in the midwest.


Just spoke to D again and was told that only CA,UT,FL and some other remote state were able to get the update now. The rest of the country would have to wait till Jan 9th.

Has any one had more problems since the software update was released? Me and a co worker with a HD20 suddenly started having lockups on the 14th. I only had one lock up before that.

I have a r15 300


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The release is spreading out larger each night/day.

So depending where that CSR is getting that info, it could already be outdated.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> At least it seems consistent that there's no consistency in the software for the R15. Hey, developers, why do we get these different results running the same version on an R15?


I thought the R15 was suppose to still shows repeats in the todo list but just not record them? I don't have may SL set to first run only but I swear they still show up on the list but just don't record. They really should show in the todo list but with a symbol so you know it's a repeat and the option to record it (if you wanted to record it).


----------



## Wolffpack

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I thought the R15 was suppose to still shows repeats in the todo list but just not record them? I don't have may SL set to first run only but I swear they still show up on the list but just don't record. They really should show in the todo list but with a symbol so you know it's a repeat and the option to record it (if you wanted to record it).


I never noticed either way before but with 10FA they're not in the TDL.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> I never noticed either way before but with 10FA they're not in the TDL.


That's good that they don't record but I want to have the option to record if I want to. Incase the R15 messes up or I haven't seen the episode.

I can't really remember what the UTV did but I'm pretty sure it still showed up on the todo list but it showed as a conflict due to it being a repeat. I never really used in on the UTV so I don't remember.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Ok, I've got to ask why is there an "Other" option for how you got the update and why are there 3 people that said other?


----------



## Wolffpack

Tivos never showed non-scheduled repeats in it's TDL.

The problem here is that if there are no episodes for a SL in the TDL you can't edit that SL without going through the SEARCH screen. If there are no episodes in the guide you just plain can't edit the SL. For example, right now there are no episodes for Studio 60 in the guide as they are off until sometime in January I think. The SL can still exist but you can't do anything with it other than delete it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> Tivos never showed non-scheduled repeats in it's TDL.
> 
> The problem here is that if there are no episodes for a SL in the TDL you can't edit that SL without going through the SEARCH screen. If there are no episodes in the guide you just plain can't edit the SL. For example, right now there are no episodes for Studio 60 in the guide as they are off until sometime in January I think. The SL can still exist but you can't do anything with it other than delete it.


Yeah, I've been *****ing about that for awhile. You can't even get in to change the number of episodes from 5 to all or the other way around.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok, I've got to ask why is there an "Other" option for how you got the update and why are there 3 people that said other?


I throw my self in the "other" boat.
I get them "automatically", but not in the same context as the automatic for the general user.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

cabanaboy1977 said:


> That's good that they don't record but I want to have the option to record if I want to. Incase the R15 messes up or I haven't seen the episode.
> 
> I can't really remember what the UTV did but I'm pretty sure it still showed up on the todo list but it showed as a conflict due to it being a repeat. I never really used in on the UTV so I don't remember.


You still should be able to go into the program, and go into the episode list... and see which ones are going to record and which ones are not going to record...

And then able to select spot episodes, via a single R (or pick the episode and go into the record menu).


----------



## TheMoose

Even after my R15-100 got the update it still can't tell a first run from a re-run.
setting the same shows up on my HR20 works fine, it doesn't have that problem.

It wouldn't be a big deal but one of the shows I have set up is X-Play, it has 3 new shows a week but it has 10 re-runs a day & it's recording all of them!!


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> You still should be able to go into the program, and go into the episode list... and see which ones are going to record and which ones are not going to record...
> 
> And then able to select spot episodes, via a single R (or pick the episode and go into the record menu).


True, but I normally just go to the todo list to see what's coming up. I use to be able to look at my todo list on the UTV and know what was going on. I have all the info in one place, I could look at the next couple of days and change things around at a quick glance. This way I have to know that the show is airing and that it's not in the todo list and then go to the SL (or the guide if theres not a R on one of the shows) and then look for it. It would just be nice to see everything on the todo list (but i know that means uping or removing the 100 limit).

I've been really busy this month and it would be nice to finally be able to look at the todo list once a week and resolve conficts, know if the program is going to record, ect. I'm worried that a Christmas all day showing (like Mythbusters) will not show up all the entrys on the todo list and then wipe recording that I want. I'm not going to be at my place all weekend to babysit it.


----------



## Wolffpack

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Yeah, I've been *****ing about that for awhile. You can't even get in to change the number of episodes from 5 to all or the other way around.


You can, but it's a convoluted method. As long as the show still has episodes in the guide you can do a search on the show or go to the show in the guide. Select any episode and then go into Rec. Series and you can edit the SL settings. Why you cannot do this through the prioitizer if episodes are not in the TDL is beyond all common sense in my little mind.


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> You still should be able to go into the program, and go into the episode list... and see which ones are going to record and which ones are not going to record...
> 
> And then able to select spot episodes, via a single R (or pick the episode and go into the record menu).


But that's the real problem with this Earl. Just using Tivo as a reference, I can pull up my Season Passes, go into each of them and view upcoming episodes to see what it's planning on recording and what it's not. If I want to add or delete episodes I can do that. The same holds for SLs in the R15 EXCEPT when there is either no episode in the TDL or no episode in the guide. Why does the editing of SLs depend on what's in the TDL? Should be completely separate other than what you have as a SL populates the TDL. I see absolutely no reason for the SL to depend on how the TDL is populated nor what's in the guide at any particular moment (like after a reset).

As the R15 development team does more to correct the FR/Repeat logic this does become more and more of a problem.

Does the HR20 have this same limitation in that you cannot edit a SL if there are no episodes in the TDL?


----------



## JasonC23

Got the update at 2:something AM on 12/19/06. Didn't even notice until last night when I saw My Playlist.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Yes, the HR20 has the same limitation... If the SL finds no matches, you can not access it via the Prioritizer.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> You can, but it's a convoluted method. As long as the show still has episodes in the guide you can do a search on the show or go to the show in the guide. Select any episode and then go into Rec. Series and you can edit the SL settings. Why you cannot do this through the prioitizer if episodes are not in the TDL is beyond all common sense in my little mind.


Yeah, figured that one out too. My ***** is the not being able to access if there are not shows at all in the guide for it. But it would be nice if you access when it was in the guide and there are no programs on the todo list.


----------



## Wolffpack

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Yeah, figured that one out too. My ***** is the not being able to access if there are not shows at all in the guide for it. But it would be nice if you access when it was in the guide and there are no programs on the todo list.


I think this is one of those examples of an instance when the design team has never used a DVR and probably doesn't have time to even watch TV. Your guide is maybe 14 days out and the current practice of the studios is to produce a season in two parts with a month or two gap in the middle. Not even playing reruns, just going on hiatus for 4-8 weeks.


----------



## carl6

R15-500 forced the download on two units. One of the -500's died, and just got a refurbed -300 by fedex today. Tried to force it on the -300 and could not, stayed at 104B. So I'll wait for the auto download, see when that happens.

Keeping my fingers crossed on the refurb -300. So far it seems to be working okay.

Carl


----------



## abalk

Forced d/l yesterday on my 300, which was not recording and then going completely blank. Now after upgrade acting very strange, will not change channels, won't record, rebooted 4 times in 1/2 hour by itself. Getting a new one sent. Hope it is not a refurb.


----------



## g314

My update came through (auto) just after initial setup of R15-100 unit.


----------



## ISWIZ

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, the HR20 has the same limitation... If the SL finds no matches, you can not access it via the Prioritizer.


Finally consistency............... lousy programming, but consistent.:nono2:


----------



## MercurialIN

I guess I should have picked "other" in the poll instead of forced. The way my 300 got the upgrade earlier this week was I got up in the morning, noticed the record light was not on as it soon have been at that time, tried to bring the R 15 out of standby and got only a black screen. Had to do a red button reset three times to bring it back. When it came back up it had version 105F. Oddly enough my caller ID feature doesn't offer that mute or lower volume option with on screen notices they look the same as always.

The biggest annoyance I'm finding is as another poster mentioned when fast forwarding it keeps "looping" or whatever you'd call it, where I'm fast forwarding through a recording and see the same commercial about three times. It's like it jumps forward a few seconds then back two or three times at least. Very annoying and why I looked up this thread to see if others are reporting it. 

Something not important to most but something I'd like is I wish they would start that video game lounge that would allow us to play games on the R 15. I have heard about it numerous times but it doesn't seem to be coming anytime soon. I do realize stability of the unit is more important first, of course. 

As for the screen saver working with this version, so far mine works just fine. Although just found out that when on a sports channel ie. 663 and the game is over it went to a Happy Holidays from Directv screen and stayed static until I changed the channel ten minutes or so later. No screen saver activated.

PS. Decided to "force" another update to see if it would offer that mute or lower volume or whatever on the Caller ID on screen notice. Was concerned the R 15 would be rolled back to previous version but the screen indicates that it's downloading 105F again. So I'm hopeful.


----------



## qwerty

I experienced my first instance of the the jump back button ceasing to function last night. I hit list, highlighted the program and hit play and it was working again.


----------



## PlanetBill

Forced update on my -300 box last night. The last 2 days in a row the record light would stay on all day and the box would not function. I would pull the plug, wait, then plug back in. I'm wondering if the box was failing trying to get the update automatically. I haven't checked the -500 box to see if its updated yet.

It did pull down 5F finally.


----------



## dodge boy

PlanetBill said:


> Forced update on my -300 box last night. The last 2 days in a row the record light would stay on all day and the box would not function. I would pull the plug, wait, then plug back in. I'm wondering if the box was failing trying to get the update automatically. I haven't checked the -500 box to see if its updated yet.
> 
> It did pull down 5F finally.


My 300 was doing the same thing (about 2 weeks ago) and hasn't updated anything.....
The "Other" option I suppose could be if you got a receiver from D* adn it already has the new software on it.......

Just a note: I want in on Earl's updating method...... :hurah:


----------



## PlanetBill

I'm just north of cincy. Hit Reset button , blue screen on, punch 24680. and it got it. Around 11:15 pm yesterday.


----------



## Clint Lamor

PlanetBill said:


> I'm just north of cincy. Hit Reset button , blue screen on, punch 24680. and it got it. Around 11:15 pm yesterday.


24680? Does that work, not being smart here I just don't know if there is more then one code to dl.


----------



## PlanetBill

maybe 02468? I remember trying twice, I'm pretty certain I pressed 0 last though.
don't care to much, I got it to work.


----------



## jcloudm

So far, I see improvement with 105F on my R15-300. However, I do have a new problem.

When I start playing some shows (note these are all shows that were recorded before the upgrade) and I try to fast forward or use the 30-second slip, it sometimes backs up a minute or so, and I have to fast forward again. It sometimes takes me two or three times; it backs up each time.

Have others seen this? I'm personally seeing it on "7 Days" recorded on SpeedTV. I have tried a RBR, and that didn't solve it.

EDIT: This seems similar to the problems reported here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=753924#post753924 and http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=755925#post755925. I only see it at the beginning of shows, and only on some shows.


----------



## Wolffpack

I've seen that trick play problems seem to reside in the recorded program. I have some recorded shows that 30 sec slip and jump back fine and others that don't It's someing that happens when the show is recorded. IMO.

Developers can go to the NFLST 4 minute shows and see what's happening.


----------



## MercurialIN

I've really had a bad day with my R 15 300 today. Ironically just this morning I was thinking that I had made my peace so to speak with the R 15 at least in part because I thought it was finally being improved. This afternoon, another story. The unit failed to respond to the remote, I couldn't access the active section or change channels, the banner info would change the channel did not. And yes, the batteries were strong, recently replaced.

Also the TDL listed my number one prioritizer program set to record on Wed. then it removed it a few minutes later. Also it listed a Super Fan program on channel 725, something about Broncos and Bengels, I do have an autorecord for the Broncos and it does sometimes list NFL ST programs which I then delete. On this one, I couldn't even find a channel 725 even under "all channels". And it wouldn't let me delete the program from the TDL period. First came a reset the receiver done through the set up menu, that resolved the channel changing problem but I was getting no buffer on channels even if I left them on for twenty minutes or so. And that program still couldn't be deleted and it was scheduled to run from 6AM-4PM Sunday. After a red button reset I was finally able to delete it by temporarily deleting the Denver Broncos auto record. Hopefully with the auto record now restored it won't place it on the list again. The looping on fast forward problem remains. 

Guess I was premature in beginning to almost "like" the R 15. Oh well.


----------



## jcloudm

TheZenCowSaysMu said:


> Jump back no longer crashes a program you start from the playlist while it is still recording and press the button after the recording ends.


On my R15-300, I still have this behavior with 105F. This is my biggest complaint about the R15 software, and I was really hoping this would be fixed in this update. Oh well. If the HR-20 weren't so expensive, I'd get another one to use with my SD TV. This R15 is just kind of a pain.


----------



## klwillis

Came across this problem last week.

While watching and NFL ST channel I was recording a movie on HBO.
I was not recording on the NFL st channel.
I noticed the Giants game was going to be broadcast locally.
I schedule the Giants game to record and left the house with the R15 on and tuned to channel 705.
The HBO movie would still be on when the first game ended and was still recording.
I expected the R15 would change from channel 705 to my local FOX channel.
Unfortunately it was stuck on channel 705 when I returned home a few hours later with the warning message that it needed to change channel but never did change the channel.

Keith


----------



## PlanetBill

My -300 box locked up again, this time almost exactly 24 hrs after last reset. and its running 5F. This behavoir started over a week ago. It continuly misses to record the news every night.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

PlanetBill said:


> My -300 box locked up again, this time almost exactly 24 hrs after last reset. and its running 5F. This behavoir started over a week ago. It continuly misses to record the news every night.


How full is your hard drive


----------



## RAD

Earl, do you know where D* stands with the rollout since my 300 still hasn't see it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

RAD said:


> Earl, do you know where D* stands with the rollout since my 300 still hasn't see it?


It is still rolling out.
The R15 user base has gotten very very larger... it is just taking time.

Not sure "exactly" where it is in the process... and probably won't get an update on it till next tues/wed.


----------



## wolfonthehill

Oh, boy - not looking good all of a sudden. Last night, the responsiveness of my -300 slowed almost to the low point four months ago, when I had to do the reformatting reboot. If I fast forwarded or rewound within a recorded show, it simply would not start playing again... it would take 20-30 seconds to respond, at which point I'd overshot by 15 minutes & had to rewind... then the same thing would happen.

Did a red-button reboot, but it did not improve significantly. I fear that I'm headed toward the need to do a full reformat again - and I will be IRATE if that happens. My hard drive is full of Christmas shows for the kids, and I'm not sure they're going to get to see them.

Completely, totally unacceptable performance.

Even changing channels takes 2-3 seconds; bringing up the guide or list takes 3-5. Every time I hit a button, I have to wait... and wait... and wait... for fear of hitting something else & having both commands go through.

I'm furious - they need to fix this thing or recall it - and this is coming from someone who was reasonably satisfied a few weeks ago. Right now, I'm on the verge of demanding a free month or a switch to a unit that works, whatever that may be.

My wife will no longer use it, and the kids have no hope of navigating it at this point. If a full reformat is the only answer, this unit is not ready for use in the field.

If my company had equipment like this in the field, we'd be out of business.


PS - Earl - My hard drive stays around 50% full. There's no reason for the performance to just die like this.


----------



## Wolffpack

50% full shouldn't cause that much of a slow down. Have you tried unplugging it?


----------



## wolfonthehill

^ Nope - not yet - haven't done an unplug-reboot before with any real impact, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Lantian

earl will d* consider removing the 2 times press of the guide button before getting to the actual guide? like the good ol days?


----------



## Wolffpack

That one had been complained about for over a year now. Seems like a simple fix but also seems like one of those old hanger-ons that some ole' design guy originally thought was needed, the customers never liked, but he still has the final say. Note to that old guy. Give it up. You were wrong. No one wants it. Note to all of this guys staff, tell him he was wrong and make the change anyway. Press GUIDE once you get guide. Press it again you can then filter. DUH!


----------



## Clint Lamor

Wolffpack said:


> That one had been complained about for over a year now. Seems like a simple fix but also seems like one of those old hanger-ons that some ole' design guy originally thought was needed, the customers never liked, but he still has the final say. Note to that old guy. Give it up. You were wrong. No one wants it. Note to all of this guys staff, tell him he was wrong and make the change anyway. Press GUIDE once you get guide. Press it again you can then filter. DUH!


I agree, I can see the day it happens though. HEY whats wrong I hit the Guide button twice and it doesn't take me into the guide anymore. What gives? :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack

Exactly. CSRs are flooded with "The guide's broken" calls.


----------



## ozonedan

Has anyone in Florida been able to download the software update? I've tried several times on my R-15 500 and 300. My 500 downloads what it already has in it. And the 300 just sits there at 0% downloaded.


----------



## mailiang

Auto updates are scheduled for January and should be completed by the 10th.



Ian


----------



## crunchtime

mailiang said:


> Auto updates are scheduled for January and should be completed by the 10th.
> 
> Ian


According to DTV updates are scheduled for Jan 9th -12th but may start sooner. meanwhile I have

a useless r15 300 that will not record.


----------



## leesweet

Guess I have the same as the Florida situation... so isn't this still available for 500s to be forced? I just tried to download it on two of my units, and both times just got 10E8 again (which they have had since 10/25).

Am I missing something? Or doing something wrong? They get the software download in response to 02468, the screen says 10E8 at the top, and Status still says 10/25 and 10E8 when done and rebooted.

So... ?

Edit: I just re-read the whole thread.... Looks like it's not in general release for forced, which makes no sense. I guess Earl never got an answer to why that was so. If it's supposed to be out there for those that want to test it, geography shouldn't matter (unless it was so for a short period of time...).

Also, Earl: Is there someplace I'm missing that we can easily locate the current 'General Available' release and the current 'Release Rolling Out Now' and/or 'Forcable Release'? I really had to read a lot/all of this thread and/or several threads in the non-sticky area to find all this out. A sticky post with the current release info and status would be very helpful!


----------



## gpg

I can't force it on my 500 either. It must not be generally available yet.


----------



## Blitz68

Earl Bonovich said:


> *Software Update: * 12/8/2006
> R15-100 : 1029
> R15-300 : 105F
> R15-500 : 10FA
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Release Notes*
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72355
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*
> 
> NOTICE !!!!!!!!
> As of right now: *FORCED UPDATES ONLY!*
> This version is the "release candidate" available for you to FORCE download, if you so wish.
> There is always the chance that it can be pulled.... So only "FORCE" the update if you wish to.
> Until DirecTV starts to auto-push the update; This is a "release candidate"
> 
> *Previous Version*
> _R15-500 Only Release_ *10E8 Discussion*
> 104B/10D3 Discussion Issues


You might want to note in here that it is not forcable nationwide. This is the second time I tried to get it forgetting after reading this that it is not nationwide. And now I have lost my guide data 2x


----------



## wolfonthehill

This is a very, very odd software release. I've done nothing... nothing at all... since the abysmal performance I saw last Thursday night. This weekend, my -300 is very fast, responds as well as it ever has, and has seemingly no glitches. I honestly don't even know how that's possible... wtf?!?!


----------



## Bobman

Just what I told everyone about the update weeks ago. If your on the East Coast like PA, NJ, etc... you wont see it until well after Xmas.

In over a year I have NEVER seen an update get here in NJ in less than a month, sometimes 6 weeks, after the West Coast gets it.


----------



## leesweet

Bobman, correct, for normal rolling releases, but this was supposed to be a "no-one gets it for a while except 'on request' (forced pull)". So it should be available nationwide immediately for forcing, no? And then rolling for pushing to boxes? Guess not, of course. Really strange.

And, we shouldn't have to read this whole thread to figure out what's really going on.


----------



## qwerty

qwerty said:


> Well, mixed results on the First Run vs Repeats. All mine are set to First Run. Next week, two CSI NY , CSI and Shark are all scheduled to record repeats. On the other hand, I'm having much better results with Dirty Jobs and Mythbusters on Discovery.


Well, it recorded the Dirty Jobs marathon yesterday and is recording the Mythbusters one today. Mythbusters wasn't even in the ToDo list last night. I've only got 30 or so items in the ToDo list.


----------



## Wolffpack

Kinda makes it tough to manually edit out the repeats when they don't appear until just before they are to record.

To be fair on Mythbusters my Tivo's also recording those as they only have the generic description and no original air date.


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> Kinda makes it tough to manually edit out the repeats when they don't appear until just before they are to record.


Yeah, but it's not easy even if they are there. What is it, five or six presses? Takes like 10 seconds to delete each one.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> Kinda makes it tough to manually edit out the repeats when they don't appear until just before they are to record.
> 
> To be fair on Mythbusters my Tivo's also recording those as they only have the generic description and no original air date.


Yeah I didn't have any of them listed at all (still have old version) before I left on the 24th to go to the in-laws. I only had about 13-20 things on the prioritizor for the last 3 or 4 days and none of the mythbusters showed up at all for the 25th. When I got home on the 25th MYVOD was at 1% free (about 11pm). The good news (for me and the R15) is that the R15 does delete untill it needs the space! I did a mark and delete and I was back to 28% free and no programs had been lost!!

Still it would to have been nice to be able to have prevented that from happening at all.


----------



## PlanetBill

Earl Bonovich said:


> How full is your hard drive


It 'was' around 80-85% full. Since then, my wife has deleted it down to around
60%. It did record the news last night as scheduled, but the previous night, blank recording (thats when we started deleting items). My -500 downstairs runs at 80-85% capacity most of the time.


----------



## audispartan

Called D* today about why my R15-300 is flaking out. Still have 104B, and 105F won't be coming to Michigan until January 9th.  
Had them credit me a month's worth of DVR service fee because I basically can't use Season Pass features, can't set up a record, and my live buffer features don't work. Also, I'm doing at least 2 red button resets a day to solve a "stuck channel", meaning the receiver won't change the picture (but the banner will change...weird). 

What was interesting was that the tech told me a reset everything (deleting the hard drive and recordings, blah blah) WON'T solve the problem. She said only 105F would. :eek2:


----------



## Wolffpack

IMO 105f won't solve those problems. Reformat, Down Arrow/REC is your best bet.


----------



## BigPotty

I've been having problems with my 300 for about a month. I would come home from work to find the record light on (in standby), but when I turned it on there would be no picture or sound. Menu, List and Guide all worked but even changing channels I would still get a blank screen. I have been trying to force the 5F upgrade since I'd noticed it was available (on this thread). While the downloading never stuck at any percentage like other users have said, it would only reinstall 4B each time.

Well, yesterday I decided I had enough and decided to do a Format (REC+DOWN), a Reset Everything and a Forced Download. Although the Forced Download only reloaded 4B, everything else is working smoothly now. No missed recordings so far (that I've noticed at least) and no blank screens.

This is a replacement 300 for the 500 that I had for 3 days when the Hard Drive started clicking and the unit would not boot. I've had this one for about 3 months now. I usually have about 80-100 Items in the ToDo List and 13-15 SL's. My Disk Space Available is usually around 50%. I don't know why it started giving me blank screens but I think it first happened during a Manual Recording (Fox on Sunday nights). Some Items would record but it seemed it was missing many. Also I noticed a couple of hour long shows only had the first 30 min and several 15 min. shows recorded the wrong 15 min resulting in the second half of the first show and the first half of the next. Weird...

By the way, I'm in the Chicagoland area.


----------



## crunchtime

audispartan said:


> Called D* today about why my R15-300 is flaking out. Still have 104B, and 105F won't be coming to Michigan until January 9th.
> Had them credit me a month's worth of DVR service fee because I basically can't use Season Pass features, can't set up a record, and my live buffer features don't work. Also, I'm doing at least 2 red button resets a day to solve a "stuck channel", meaning the receiver won't change the picture (but the banner will change...weird).
> 
> What was interesting was that the tech told me a reset everything (deleting the hard drive and recordings, blah blah) WON'T solve the problem. She said only 105F would. :eek2:


I am having the exact same problems. I have not recorded anything since the upgrades started on the 14th. They told me a full reset would not fix but MIGHT buy me time till the upgrade. I work for a company that does software upgrades to 20,000 computers across the country 3 times a year via download and we can select which systems get the upgrades early and even skip someone if they do not want it. I find it very hard to believe that DTV can not set up software downloads for certain systems on demand.


----------



## carl6

crunchtime said:


> I find it very hard to believe that DTV can not set up software downloads for certain systems on demand.


They can, but not at the CSR level. That only happens for very selected and isolated situations.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack

Well, now I have no screen saver. It was working but now is not on recorded shows or live TV. Humm, skipped my weekly RBR last weekend, guess I need to make sure I follow my own procedures from here on out. And here I tought maybe the reliability had increased enough so that a weekly RBR was no longer needed. Wrong.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Did the RBR fix it again?


----------



## Wolffpack

RBR fixed the Live TV Screen Saver, but not recorded. Go figure.

I really don't understand how this can vary sooo much.


----------



## Buckeye40

RAD said:


> I did a forced download at 10:20CST and it did not take the new software, still on the old version. Has D* pulled it already?


My R15-500 drive began to fail after several months. DTV replaced it with a R15-300. I asked the tech about the software update "hitting" the receiver. He told me the actual date it was scheduled for. I know that people talk about forcing the update, but I think the receiver still has to be set to receive the update. I may be wrong, but doesn't the receiver have a line that says something like "update scheduled for xx/xx/xx"? Maybe once the bit is set to receive the update, you can force it early...but not before. I'm sure someone else would know more about this.


----------



## qwerty

Buckeye40 said:


> My R15-500 drive began to fail after several months. DTV replaced it with a R15-300. I asked the tech about the software update "hitting" the receiver. He told me the actual date it was scheduled for. I know that people talk about forcing the update, but I think the receiver still has to be set to receive the update. I may be wrong, but doesn't the receiver have a line that says something like "update scheduled for xx/xx/xx"? Maybe once the bit is set to receive the update, you can force it early...but not before. I'm sure someone else would know more about this.


Nah, the future upgrade field has always been blank. I don't think it's got anything to do with the receiver. I think it's more in D*'s database


----------



## ISWIZ

Wolffpack said:


> Well, now I have no screen saver. It was working but now is not on recorded shows or live TV. Humm, skipped my weekly RBR last weekend, guess I need to make sure I follow my own procedures from here on out. And here I thought maybe the reliability had increased enough so that a weekly RBR was no longer needed. Wrong.


You would think they could at least program the RBR into the box to at least save us that aggravation:lol:


----------



## SDizzle

I still have not seen 10FA on my -500. And have never been able to force on this unit. I have forced my D11's and HR20, but never the R15-500.


----------



## Billzebub

I hesitate to say this since everyone seems so down on the R15 but since the upgrade I'm kind of happy with it. I have had a couple of problems but hopefully they will iron out the remaining bugs. I did try to schedule 2 programs in a row from the guide once and for some reason it skipped the 2nd one. This also happened prior to the upgrade. Also, I have my caller ID set to not display a notice and for a couple of days I couldn't get in and change the setting but it magically righted itself. When playing a recorded program I once got the black screen of death, but I restarted the system and the program played fine. Other than that, it records what I tell it to and the series option seems to be working now and skipping repeats. This unit is a replaccement for an RCA DVR40 which started to just randomly delete programs without being full. I suspect the hard drive was starting to go. I also have 2 Hughes DVR40's with TIVO. I also have a Comcast DVR at my apartment in Harrisburg. I will tell you even with all the problems you're talking about on this board I really prefer Directtv to cable. I had 6 different DVR's before I got one that didn't just freeze up on me. Also, the cable still seems to schedule repeats and the price is ridiculous. Lastly, my TIVO unit seems to be missing episodes of Afterlife on BBC America. I wonder if this is a problem with the listing or with the software. I do worry that since they no longer have a deal with TIVO future changes in Directtv won't be supported by the TIVO units. Well, I don't mean to minimize anyone's problems, I just thought people might like to hear from someone who is relatively happy. By the way, with all these DVR's is it possible I watch to much TV?


----------



## daver

I still cannot get the upgrade i try usually every day, forced, and still nothing still on 10E8


----------



## Wolffpack

I'm not sure how long this update will take....Earl, can you add anything here.

On the other hand, yes, it's getting better on the R15 and it's a whole lot more friendly on the R15 side of the fence than the HR20 side. Those guys are crazy and seem to think everyone's against them.

I'd like to say thanks to every R15 user on this side of the fence in that we can still have discussions and disagreements about our basturd step child of the HR20 and laugh at it. Watch out posting on the HR20 side, in my mind it's worse that TCF is now. I was hoping the mods would put their actions to bed but it seems that at this point a few HR20 posters are ruling the roost and they get really mad if anyone says anything bad about their beloved HR20 child.


----------



## SDizzle

Wolffpack said:


> I'm not sure how long this update will take....Earl, can you add anything here.
> 
> On the other hand, yes, it's getting better on the R15 and it's a whole lot more friendly on the R15 side of the fence than the HR20 side. Those guys are crazy and seem to think everyone's against them.
> 
> I'd like to say thanks to every R15 user on this side of the fence in that we can still have discussions and disagreements about our basturd step child of the HR20 and laugh at it. Watch out posting on the HR20 side, in my mind it's worse that TCF is now. I was hoping the mods would put their actions to bed but it seems that at this point a few HR20 posters are ruling the roost and they get really mad if anyone says anything bad about their beloved HR20 child.


You're right on that one :lol: I have an HR20, and have since early September, and have added an R15 just recently, a HR10-250 in the bedroom......etc. The people on the HR20 posts are edgy these days. :nono2:


----------



## Clint Lamor

It will stop, just like it did here. One way or another it will stop.


----------



## bobnielsen

It doesn't take too long to figure out which posters' comments to take with a grain of salt.

I forced 10FA a few days ago and it looks pretty good so far.


----------



## Wolffpack

bobnielsen said:


> It doesn't take too long to figure out which posters' comments to take with a grain of salt.
> 
> I forced 10FA a few days ago and it looks pretty good so far.


10FA does seem pretty good. Some problems, but I think it would really help if it went national so every has it. Kinda rough when we go months with some on the new version and some on older versions.


----------



## Clint Lamor

I know i'm still on the old version. I wish I would get it so I can see how it works.


----------



## spamstew

I force upgrade my R15-500 every other day and of course I still have the 10e8. Oh well.. Hopefully, we will get it soon.


----------



## crunchtime

After spending a hour on the phone with someone at DTV with half a brain I did find out what I already suspected. When DTV started pushing down the upgrade on 12/14 it did screw up peoples systems that did not get a complete download first try, so the quickly pulled it and started sending out in stages. Apparently trying to send to everyone at once did not work! So now they have a bunch of people waiting for the upgrade because their systems stop working correctly.

It is about time they admitted they screwed up!


----------



## carl6

I believe they update will be back in the data stream starting January 9th. I don't know if it will be nationwide at that time, or if they are going to re-start phased rollouts on the 9th.

Carl


----------



## cawall

After 3 months of relative stability my 300 missed a recording last night and another one this morning. A call to D 2nd level support tells me the new software will fix the problem and I'm scheduled to get it between 1/9 & 1/12. Says there is no way to force it which seems very bizarre to me. Also seems strange that it was doing well and starts acting up now. Guess we'll see what the new software brings.


----------



## fsjjunkie

RAD said:


> Has D* pulled it already?


I have an R15-100 that I installed on 12/28 and the first version it got was 1029, so it would appear that it hasn't been pulled.


----------



## RAD

fsjjunkie said:


> I have an R15-100 that I installed on 12/28 and the first version it got was 1029, so it would appear that it hasn't been pulled.


The R15-100, 300 and 500 all have different software so what you might have on the 100 isn't what I'd get on my 300, and I still don't have the latest level.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The release has not been pulled... 
But the release progression is slow.

There are a LOT of R15 out there now.... 
A LOT


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> The release has not been pulled...
> But the release progression is slow.
> 
> There are a LOT of R15 out there now....
> A LOT


So Earl, If there are ALOT (do you know or can you guess at the number if R15s out there?) why do we still see weekly/biweekly updates to the HR20 that have fixed many problems that the R15 has had since day one and why is it so hard to get one R15 update out? This current update has been 3-4 months in the working. Since maybe 10F0 I think? How about putting HR20 updates on hold at least until 10FA is out to all R15 customers?

One has to ask where DTV's priority is. At the current time it seems to be with the 10% of the subscribers that are interested in HD and not with the 90% of the mainstream subscribers that just want their R15 to work.

Any insights/observations on that front?


----------



## wbmccarty

WP, as an R15 user, I share your dismay. But, from DTV's standpoint, their decision is logical and straightforward. HD is a potential money maker. The R15 is a financial black hole. Therefore, discretionary funds should be allocated to HD not the R15.

Personal ethics might dictate that DTV allocate more resources to R15 development. But, corporate law is not based on personal ethics. DTV's only legal obligation is its fiduciary obligation to shareholders, which is to maximize the return on their investment. Measured by that yardstick, DTV has decided well. The only potential flies in the ointment are potential adverse effects on public opinion resulting in decreased revenue, and potential litigation.

Based on the range of opinions in this forum, which I believe is more biased against DTV than the general population, neither fly seems credible. DTV has done well. That, more than anything else, is what upsets me. The system not only allows DTV to act as they have. It not only smiles on their having done so. It actually _compels_ them to do so. That's one heck of a broken system, I think.


----------



## Wolffpack

wbmccarty said:


> WP, as an R15 user, I share your dismay. But, from DTV's standpoint, their decision is logical and straightforward. HD is a potential money maker. The R15 is a financial black hole. Therefore, discretionary funds should be allocated to HD not the R15.


I do believe the R15 is a financial black hole but a SD DVR should not be. The HR20 is costing anywhere from $199-$299 to get and cable gives SD DVRs away for free (under the lease concept). DTV had better get a SD DVR option (free to customers) working as that still is, and will remain to be, the majority of their customers.


----------



## wbmccarty

WP, again we agree. I think DTV should seriously consider hiring us as consultants <g>.

The trick will be to find some SD sizzle that might excite customers and that would distract everyone from the R15. DTV's execs aren't dumb. I fully anticipate hearing about something that fits this bill within the next few months. I don't know the market well enough to predict specifics with any confidence. Is there some way to integrate an iPod into the mix. iPods were recently hot.


----------



## Clint Lamor

I thought the R15 was for pretty much everyone free?


----------



## wbmccarty

Clint Lamor said:


> I thought the R15 was for pretty much everyone free?


My impression is that quite a few folks who didn't know better paid for the R15. The person who bought me one as a gift paid about $100 for it. That fact doesn't help my rather bitter feelings toward DTV. Making money off the ignorance of customers may be prevalent. But, it's not the mark of an ethical company.

Please note that, even if many R15s were made available for free, they're a significant source of DTV revenue. Think of razors and razor blades. Hardware is becoming progressively cheaper relative to the fees that can be charged relating to the use of hardware. So, it's a cinch we'll see lots of hardware giveaways. Some of these may not be in the financial interest of the recipient.


----------



## Wolffpack

wbmccarty said:


> WP, again we agree. I think DTV should seriously consider hiring us as consultants <g>.
> 
> The trick will be to find some SD sizzle that might excite customers and that would distract everyone from the R15. DTV's execs aren't dumb. I fully anticipate hearing about something that fits this bill within the next few months. I don't know the market well enough to predict specifics with any confidence. Is there some way to integrate an iPod into the mix. iPods were recently hot.


Personally, I'm waiting for the CES announcements. After that we ca all speculate what DTV says they will do and what they will really do. :lol:

Consultant wise....DTV couldn't afford my rates.


----------



## klwillis

Wolffpack,

Your right DTV wouldn't pay you the rates you demand thats why they wouldn't pay TIVO what they were worth and now their service stinks!.
DTV has fallen so low from the one decision of a man that does even hold controlling shares anymore. Save us Malone PLEASE.

Keith



Wolffpack said:


> Personally, I'm waiting for the CES announcements. After that we ca all speculate what DTV says they will do and what they will really do. :lol:
> 
> Consultant wise....DTV couldn't afford my rates.


----------



## Clint Lamor

wbmccarty said:


> My impression is that quite a few folks who didn't know better paid for the R15. The person who bought me one as a gift paid about $100 for it. That fact doesn't help my rather bitter feelings toward DTV. Making money off the ignorance of customers may be prevalent. But, it's not the mark of an ethical company.
> 
> Please note that, even if many R15s were made available for free, they're a significant source of DTV revenue. Think of razors and razor blades. Hardware is becoming progressively cheaper relative to the fees that can be charged relating to the use of hardware. So, it's a cinch we'll see lots of hardware giveaways. Some of these may not be in the financial interest of the recipient.


I have not been a big supporter of paying for leased equipment from the start but we won't go there. 

I agree with your Razor/Razor Blade analogy the R15 is the Razor and programming is the blades. You can't get your programming without the receiver and the receiver is all but ueless without the programming.


----------



## Clint Lamor

klwillis said:


> Wolffpack,
> 
> Your right DTV wouldn't pay you the rates you demand thats why they wouldn't pay TIVO what they were worth and now their service stinks!.
> DTV has fallen so low from the one decision of a man that does even hold controlling shares anymore. Save us Malone PLEASE.
> 
> Keith


So I guess not paying Tivo what they think their worth goes for the majority of the rest of the industry also? Seems their market share is rather small.


----------



## klwillis

Tivo was only really worth something to DTV the first service to incorporate their service into their dvr. I think the loss of the service level they had with the previous arrangement will loose DTV more than they would have gain by not acquiring Tivo.



Clint Lamor said:


> So I guess not paying Tivo what they think their worth goes for the majority of the rest of the industry also? Seems their market share is rather small.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> So Earl, If there are ALOT (do you know or can you guess at the number if R15s out there?) why do we still see weekly/biweekly updates to the HR20 that have fixed many problems that the R15 has had since day one and why is it so hard to get one R15 update out? This current update has been 3-4 months in the working. Since maybe 10F0 I think? How about putting HR20 updates on hold at least until 10FA is out to all R15 customers?
> 
> One has to ask where DTV's priority is. At the current time it seems to be with the 10% of the subscribers that are interested in HD and not with the 90% of the mainstream subscribers that just want their R15 to work.
> 
> Any insights/observations on that front?


What can I tell yah......

The R15 is not a "forgotten" child. It user base is larger then most of you would hazard a guess at. (and yes, I have heard a numer, but can't share that number)

The "next" version of the R15, has been in development since the before this one even started to rollout.

Despite the obvious differences in the release "volume"... the R15 is still a vital piece of DirecTV's plans.


----------



## carl6

I will hazard a guess...

DirecTV has 15+ million subscribers.

If 5% of them have a DVR (and I think that is a conservative number), we are talking about 750,000 R15's out there. My guess is it is probably at or over the 1 million mark.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich

crunchtime said:


> After spending a hour on the phone with someone at DTV with half a brain I did find out what I already suspected. When DTV started pushing down the upgrade on 12/14 it did screw up peoples systems that did not get a complete download first try, so the quickly pulled it and started sending out in stages. Apparently trying to send to everyone at once did not work! So now they have a bunch of people waiting for the upgrade because their systems stop working correctly.
> 
> It is about time they admitted they screwed up!


Crunchtime...

I am sorry to say, that even though this person may have sounded like they knew what was going on...

It is not correct.

The R15 (and HR20), uses a system to validate the ENTIRE download before installing. Similar to how CRC works for file transfers on a computer.

If the download does not comedown properly via the SAT... the R15 (and HR20) WILL NOT INSTALL it... it actually waits for the segment to come around again, and re-downloads it.

So no.. .there was no "screw up" in the inital push.
It wasn't "yanked" and then restarted.

Actually the way the units work... if you already have version X... it will not try to install version X again. If there was something wrong, and they had to force it again to all systems... they would have had to make a new version X+1 to get those systems to re-download it.

They actually can (and "technically" do) send the release to every single box at the exact same time. Why? Because the segment of the SAT stream that carries the data for the update, is on the CONUS segments of the data stream. Thus ever box is "seeing" the update. There is just an authorization packet stream that tells which box can "have it" now.


----------



## Clint Lamor

klwillis said:


> Tivo was only really worth something to DTV the first service to incorporate their service into their dvr. I think the loss of the service level they had with the previous arrangement will loose DTV more than they would have gain by not acquiring Tivo.


I think the question isand has been is Tivo really for sale? If so then I agree I see no reason why DTV wouldn't just buy them. If for nothing else but to acquire their patent library. That alone has to be worth quite allot.


----------



## Wolffpack

Clint Lamor said:


> I think the question isand has been is Tivo really for sale? If so then I agree I see no reason why DTV wouldn't just buy them. If for nothing else but to acquire their patent library. That alone has to be worth quite allot.


Anything is for sale. Just need the right price and terms.


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually the way the units work... if you already have version X... it will not try to install version X again. If there was something wrong, and they had to force it again to all systems... they would have had to make a new version X+1 to get those systems to re-download it.


 If that's true, why would it go through the entire download process if it wasn't going to install a new version? Those on 10E8 try 02468 and it goes through the process only to leave them with 10E8?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> If that's true, why would it go through the entire download process if it wasn't going to install a new version? Those on 10E8 try 02468 and it goes through the process only to leave them with 10E8?


Because the 02468 forces the download of the current version.
It doesn't "check" what version you already have.

The "automated" system, that automatically restarts the system when a download available... will NOT re-download the same version in the stream.

If it "did" then your units will be reloading the software every hour or so.


----------



## Wolffpack

Gotcha. Thanks, that was what I was missing.


----------



## carl6

Earl Bonovich said:


> Because the 02468 forces the download of the current version.
> It doesn't "check" what version you already have.


So clarify one item Earl. With a 02468 forced download, will the R15 (and/or HR20) actually implement the newly downloaded code even if it is the same version, or will it discard it because it is the same version?

I ask because in at least one case I had an R15 that was acting up, and worked better after I forced a download, even though what I got was the same version I previously had. Was that simply coincidence?

Carl


----------



## wbmccarty

As part of my ongoing quest for decent reliability, I called and talked to 2nd-level support. Since my release was 10E8, the tech instructed me to force download. When I did so, I got 10E8 again. The tech claims that the new release (10FA in my case) should have downloaded, since it was published in my time zone (Pacific) on Dec. 14. Apparently, the 2nd-level techs lack accurate knowledge of when and where the release is available.

[Alternatively, a hardware problem with my unit is blocking download of the new version. But, since the unit did successfully re-download the 10E8 version, that possibility seems remote.]


----------



## VaJim

wbmccarty said:


> As part of my ongoing quest for decent reliability, I called and talked to 2nd-level support. Since my release was 10E8, the tech instructed me to force download. When I did so, I got 10E8 again. The tech claims that the new release (10FA in my case) should have downloaded, since it was published in my time zone (Pacific) on Dec. 14. Apparently, the 2nd-level techs lack accurate knowledge of when and where the release is available.
> 
> [Alternatively, a hardware problem with my unit is blocking download of the new version. But, since the unit did successfully re-download the 10E8 version, that possibility seems remote.]


...keep one thing in mind. From what I understand, when you do a 'forced' update, even though you get the update, it doesn't change the version number on your info page. I did a forced update a few weeks ago on my R-15-300 and it still says my latest update is Aug06. The version number changed by not the date. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## carl6

At some point, DirecTV pulled the software update for the R15's from the data stream, and kept it out over the entire holiday period. From information that some have posted, it sounds like it will go back into the data stream on January 9th. This includes areas that previously had it available.

I'm west coast, and was able to update an R15-500. I subsequently replaced it with an R15-300 which I have been unable to update - it stays at the "old" software version. I expect after Jan 9th, I'll be able to get the -300 updated.

Carl


----------



## wbmccarty

VaJim said:


> ...keep one thing in mind. From what I understand, when you do a 'forced' update, even though you get the update, it doesn't change the version number on your info page. I did a forced update a few weeks ago on my R-15-300 and it still says my latest update is Aug06. The version number changed by not the date.


Good point, Jim. Thansk for sharing that info.

My indication that the download was a duplicate is the number that was displayed during the download. The tech agreed that number should reflect the download rather than the installed version. But, of course, I know that even when common sense and DTV techs agree, the conclusion may be wrong. 

In any case, the unit has locked up twice in the two hours since the download, forcing two RBRs. DTV has now agreed to replace the unit.

The latest CSR told me that what I was told in May (that a billable service call was necessary) was baloney--which, of course, I knew even at the time.

One of four CSRs I spoke with today today told me that I'd be billed $20 for shipment of the replacement unit. I'll challenge that policy if the charge shows up, (a) on the basis of fairness and (b) on the basis that the tech who authorized shipment made no mention of billable charges.

Even if my technical problems are 90% resolved by the replacement unit--which is about what I anticipate--I'll still be a less than happy customer. I suppose that I could demand some rebate of monthly charges. But, given all the trouble I've experienced, I shouldn't have to demand. From where I sit, DTV continues to look bad even when they finally promise to do the right (technically correct) thing.


----------



## Wolffpack

When you force an update via 02468 the version showing during the download will always be your current version. You can only tell if you get a new version by checking you setup info.

Again, wbmccarty, what a CSR tells you doesn't mean anything. Surprise.


----------



## wbmccarty

Wolffpack said:


> Again, wbmccarty, what a CSR tells you doesn't mean anything. Surprise.


Actually, no surprise at all, as indicated by my specification of the source of (i.e., fixing of the blame for) the information. In fact, if DTV 2nd-level CSRs were the stock market, I'd have sold short long ago and been money ahead by now. 

Given the increased frequency of lockups following this afternoon's download, I'd guess that the unit did manage to download a new, bug-ridden release. But, I see no definite indication of that. So, I suppose not.

But, the alternative hypothesis is scarier: i.e., the download of a release is a problem function, along with search and others that tend to increase the incidence of problems after their use. Clearly, an RBR is called for as soon after a release download as possible. I'd actually already come to this conclusion, based on box behavior following automatic downloads.

Good news spin:  The corollary is that some who are suffering problems immediately after a download may be able to resolve the problems by doing an RBR. At least, the overall incidence of problems should decrease.

OTOH, this reasoning doesn't apply if my unit is faulty, as both DTV and I now tentatively agree. Since only maybe 1-10% of users here continue to report problems as bad as mine, I gotta figure my problem actually is 90-95% hardware and only 5-10% software.

That analysis demonstrates the value of this forum. If it weren't for reports here, which have largely settled down since the time of my arrival, I'd believe that my problems were software rather than hardware. That'd mean the software problems were horrifically major. But, I could believe that (indeed I once did belive that and hope that I don't find it necessary to re-reverse my opinion). Hardware problems tend to be fairly catastrophic whereas my problems have been fairly subtle. But, then again, that's one of the ways my personal corner of the universe differs from other populated regions: I always seem to get the tough-dog problems that are hard to believe let alone solve. 

We'll soon find out what this is all about.... The new unit is promised within 4-5 days.

Cheers,


----------



## carl6

Given that you are going to replace the R15 anyway, please do try the reformat on the old unit before you take it completely out of service. It really will make a difference.

Carl


----------



## wolfonthehill

So after about a month of using this version, my only major complaints are:

1) It forgets SL's altogether once in a while. Prior version did that occasionally, as well.
2) The 2X FFWD and the 30-second skip functions are pretty much unusable. Both get stuck in loops, jumping back repeatedly & ending up going nowhere. This is a very big deal. I've gone through three RBR's, with no improvement.
3) This is a new one... When it rains HARD, and the signal goes out, the system never comes back when the weather clears up. It happened twice this weekend... both times, whatever the last signal was gets frozen on the screen (even through turning it off overnight, then back on in the morning!). It basically looks like the rain goes on forever... until you do a RBR. It then clears up & works normally. This is, honestly, a terrible flaw.

That's it for now...


----------



## dnelms

> 3) This is a new one... When it rains HARD, and the signal goes out, the system never comes back when the weather clears up. It happened twice this weekend... both times, whatever the last signal was gets frozen on the screen (even through turning it off overnight, then back on in the morning!). It basically looks like the rain goes on forever... until you do a RBR. It then clears up & works normally. This is, honestly, a terrible flaw.


This happened to my R15-300 (does not have the new software yet) this weekend. Picture froze on the last shot before losing signal. You could change channels and see it change in the banner, but no sound or picture. Took a reboot to get back up and running. Tried a force 02468 during that with no luck (in North Carolina)


----------



## Wolffpack

If that happens in the future, try going into setup and checking the SAT signal strength. I believe that "reboots" the SAT tuners without rebooting the entire system.


----------



## DVR_Jedi

carl6 said:


> Given that you are going to replace the R15 anyway, please do try the reformat on the old unit before you take it completely out of service. It really will make a difference.
> 
> Carl


Carl...how do you do a reformat? My 300 was working pretty good until I tried to force a download. Ever since then, things have been getting worse.


----------



## Wolffpack

DVR_Jedi said:


> Carl...how do you do a reformat? My 300 was working pretty good until I tried to force a download. Ever since then, things have been getting worse.


Two ways, menu (for when the unit will boot) and hardare (for when it won't).

Menu: Go into Menu/Setup/Reset/Reset Everything

Hardware: Press the reset button, you will see two blue screens displays, welcome and a few more seconds. When the screen goes black press and hold the DOWN ARROW and REC buttons at the same time for about 5 seconds (or until the REC light comes on). This is the DA/R method.


----------



## carl6

There has been some question or discussion as to whether these two procedures actually do accomplish the same thing or not. The reset everything will take you completely back through the initial setup procedure, while the reformat does not. However, I think that the reformat will actually do something a bit more comprehensive on the hard drive than the reset everything. While it does not appear to take long enough to do a full format, I've heard elsewhere that it does in fact correct format defincies, should there be any.

Carl


----------



## RenHoek

I saw a new one for me last night. In the middle of watching Two and a Half Men while it was being recorded, the picture froze for about 5 seconds, then the screen went blank, and then the R15 just decided to reboot itsself (I didn't touch anything).

It is a R15-500 with 10FA.

I sure hope this isn't something I'll get to experience on a regular basis. :nono2:


----------



## qwerty

Sounds like heat. What temp are you running at?


----------



## Wolffpack

Hey qwerty, I see you broke 1,000 posts. Congrats.


----------



## spamstew

My R-15-500 received 10FA this morning around 3.30.


----------



## Mrpalmer420

spamstew said:


> My R-15-500 received 10FA this morning around 3.30.


Does it fix the first run SL problem?


----------



## audispartan

So apparently its hitting the central time zone (some Texas users report the new software). Anyone in the Eastern time zone get it yet?


----------



## Wolffpack

Mrpalmer420 said:


> Does it fix the first run SL problem?


Yes and no. Start back around post #137 of this thread. As typical for the R15 the FR/Repeat logic is working for some and not working for others.


----------



## anopro

Our R-15 model 500 received the update automatically 1/9/07 after trying to manually update it multiple times in December. So far so good but this unit has given me very little problems (time bar freeze, eratic trick plays) in the 4 months we have leased it.


----------



## ApK

Wolffpack said:


> Yes and no. Start back around post #137 of this thread. As typical for the R15 the FR/Repeat logic is working for some and not working for others.


I'm curious, academically: Have we seen controlled tests of this?
Have two people, with the same service and equipment, set up identical SLs for the same shows on the same channels with the same settings on a freshly reformatted box (to eliminate any '28-day-rule' duplicate logic difference) and wound up with different recordings?


----------



## Wolffpack

ApK said:


> I'm curious, academically: Have we seen controlled tests of this?
> Have two people, with the same service and equipment, set up identical SLs for the same shows on the same channels with the same settings on a freshly reformatted box (to eliminate any '28-day-rule' duplicate logic difference) and wound up with different recordings?


I ran a R15 vs Tivo comparison last August but nothing since. My R15 had 10FA since the beginning on December and noticed the major 4 networks were working pretty good but others (Food, DSL, TLC, SciFi) were still recording many repeats. I have since deactivated my R15 and moved one of my spare Tivos into it's place.

I have not seen any other tests being conducted.


----------



## Lantian

got 10fa this morning at 3am. via auto update in california.

turned all my sls to both. but nothing else to report yet


----------



## qwerty

Lantian said:


> turned all my sls to both. but nothing else to report yet


That happened to me too. But, apparently it doesn't do it to everyone.


----------



## SDizzle

qwerty said:


> That happened to me too. But, apparently it doesn't do it to everyone.


After numerous 02468 attempts on my 3 R-15-500s, with no success, I gave up. But check every morning  Got it this morning on all 3 at 2:31 am PST.  It changed the SLs to both, but I had to leave for work, so I haven't been able to test or check much more :nono2:

The R15 has stumped me as to how I can force my HR20 EVERYTIME I try, as well as my D-11 receivers, but NEVER the R15


----------



## Wolffpack

qwerty said:


> That happened to me too. But, apparently it doesn't do it to everyone.


qwerty and Lantian, what models do you have again? -100, -300, -500?


----------



## Jasen

The tech forced updated my r15 and I got 10fa yesterday when he put my new dish up. I needed a new dish


----------



## Bobman

Its not in NJ yet. My one problem R-15 lockedup again last night and I figured being I had to reset anyway I might as well see if the update was around.

It wasnt.


----------



## cawall

I'm in So Cal & still don't have it. Anyone else who doesn't?


----------



## Dave13

I'm in Tennessee, my R15 auto-updated to 10FA yesterday morning, so far no issues.


----------



## Mrpalmer420

Has there been any rhyme or reason to the people getting this seems cetral time zone some CA and know TN.


----------



## tomskillman

My R15 got it yesterday morning at 3:30 am in St. Louis, MO. After the update, all recordings were gone. It was like the entire thing was fresh out of the box (minus guided setup). I called DirecTV and they said they were sorry and that they were escalating it to engineering to figure out what happened so it won't happen to anyone else. They gave me $5 off for the next 3 months "for my inconvenience." I find it more than an inconvenience when I can't watch the recordings I had though!


----------



## Spring Rubber

I noticed that when returning to viewing from a menu by pressing SELECT while the PIG is highlighted, the banner that appears after returning to full screen uses black text for the channel abbreviation instead of the proper white text. I don't remember seeing this before the upgrade, but I'm pretty sure it's limited to this one method.


----------



## Mag-Lite

Mrpalmer420 said:


> Has there been any rhyme or reason to the people getting this seems cetral time zone some CA and know TN.


r15-300, Still no update here in central Arkansas, January 11, 2007. Just tried a forced update and still at 104B. Checked "info and test" after the forced update,



Code:


Original ver:     0x100B
Past Upgrade:     0x104B, 9/28/2006
Future Upgrade:   Not Scheduled


----------



## Lantian

i have the 500 thus the 10fa. i would've thought you'd be able to deduce from that. i was wrong.


----------



## audispartan

Still no update as of last night midnight in MI. Prior to that, I spent 1 hour on the phone with tech support. We red buttoned the machine at least 5 times and tried to force the software with 02468. She even had me switch the cables in the back for who know what. After an hour she passed me off to someone else who proceeded to tell me he was in service calls and would I like someone to come to the house.  He also said that the dates the CSR gave me a week ago *were wrong*, that the East coast is not getting the new software until *January 11th through January 16th.* I reminded him that yesterday was January 11th. 
I don't know if the first tech was sending the software specifically to me...I never asked. Should have. 
I really don't know now if this is just a bad machine?


----------



## PlanetBill

As said before, If you live in the east (of Illinois that is), don't hold your breath waiting for an update for your -500. I don't know about the -100, but the -300 s/w is out there. I'm lucky my -500 works just fine.


----------



## mjh456

No update yet here in Memphis (model 300). Yesterday, I opened MyVOD and it showed the header, but nothing in the list, just a black space where the data ought to be. I turned the power off and back on, still the same. I ended up doing a reset, and it's back to normal. Just wondered if that one had happened to anyone else.

Mike


----------



## mhayes70

I have one R15-500 and it got the update 0X10FA on 01/10/07 via automatic update. My other two R15-300 do not have an update yet.


----------



## Wolffpack

mjh456 said:


> No update yet here in Memphis (model 300). Yesterday, I opened MyVOD and it showed the header, but nothing in the list, just a black space where the data ought to be. I turned the power off and back on, still the same. I ended up doing a reset, and it's back to normal. Just wondered if that one had happened to anyone else.
> 
> Mike


I've seen that a couple of times on this new version. -500 running 10FA. I never saw it before this release.


----------



## Car1181

PlanetBill said:


> As said before, If you live in the east (of Illinois that is), don't hold your breath waiting for an update for your -500. I don't know about the -100, but the -300 s/w is out there. I'm lucky my -500 works just fine.


I'm in NYC and my 100 updated a couple of weeks ago. No luck yet on the 500.


----------



## saleen351

Got nothing here in fort lauderdale.


----------



## Roxie

I have an R15-500 and live in St. Louis and received my update around 3:30am (CST) on 1/10. Everything seemed fine til 9pm on 1/11. My machine is now stuck in an infinite startup loop. It goes from the Hello blue screen to the status bar screen, gets to 50% complete, then starts all over again. I tried unplugging it and hitting the red reset button. I called tech support and they tried these 2 things with me (again). They said i probably have a bad hard drive and to restart the entire system. I REALLY don't want to do this cause it will wipe everything clean. Tech support told me my problem has nothing to do w/ the new update, but i find it to be a HUGE coincidence that it happened relatively the same time. Is anyone else experiencing this problem, or does anyone know another way to fix this and NOT wipe my machine clean? Thanks for your help.


----------



## audispartan

Roxie said:


> Tech support told me my problem has nothing to do w/ the new update, but i find it to be a HUGE coincidence that it happened relatively the same time. Is anyone else experiencing this problem, or does anyone know another way to fix this and NOT wipe my machine clean? Thanks for your help.


I don't have the same problems you have, but I totally agree with you regarding the coincidence of the problems on our machines. Mine worked near flawlessly (maybe one missed recording out of 200) for 3 months until just about the same time the new software rolled out in the rest of the country in December (I have an R15-300 still with the old software). 
And the tech's solution to this is a reformat wipe? I'm not buying it...:nono2:


----------



## crunchtime

You are the 8th or 9th person on this forum that have stated that there system worked fine till the updates started. I also fall under that group. I also know of 2 others here at my work that started having problems on the same day! Dec 14th started the upgrades and Dec 14th is when I first had problems with my r15-300. I have had it since Oct with ever having an issue. DTV screwed up simple as that.

I just wish they would get the upgrade down to me.


----------



## PlanetBill

audispartan said:


> I don't have the same problems you have, but I totally agree with you regarding the coincidence of the problems on our machines. Mine worked near flawlessly (maybe one missed recording out of 200) for 3 months until just about the same time the new software rolled out in the rest of the country in December (I have an R15-300 still with the old software).
> And the tech's solution to this is a reformat wipe? I'm not buying it...:nono2:


I forced the update 2 + weeks ago for my -300. I live in Ohio. You should be able to get the update by forcing it.


----------



## audispartan

PlanetBill said:


> I forced the update 2 + weeks ago for my -300. I live in Ohio. You should be able to get the update by forcing it.


That's exactly what I tried at least 3 times last night while on the phone with the tech. Nothing happened, no new software. 
This is where I wish someone like Earl or others might be able to chime in as to whether it's reached Michigan yet, whether I need to reformat, or whether I have a bad machine. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## mhayes70

PlanetBill said:


> I forced the update 2 + weeks ago for my -300. I live in Ohio. You should be able to get the update by forcing it.


I have also tried this with my -300 and it wouldn't update.


----------



## mphare

Got it about 3:30 am on Jan 10, 2007


----------



## qwerty

Maybe we should start an "I got it" thread?


----------



## mphare

Well, the poll is 'How did you get it'. So I voted, then posted when I got it.
(I didn't have to force it btw)


----------



## qwerty

Sorry if that sounds terse. You're right. The thread does kind of invite those posts.


----------



## psweig

Three days into 10FA and no screen saver; 1 BSOD. Never had one that I had to reboot out of. The RBR did not fix the missing screen saver. This is getting very old.


----------



## mphare

qwerty said:


> Sorry if that sounds terse. You're right. The thread does kind of invite those posts.


No Problem!


----------



## Wolffpack

psweig said:


> Three days into 10FA and no screen saver; 1 BSOD. Never had one that I had to reboot out of. The RBR did not fix the missing screen saver. This is getting very old.


I never had a problem with the screen saver before 10FA but it's broke now.


----------



## lz7rdg

I just received the 10FA upgrade so I went through the release notes provided by Earl at the beginning of this thread. I have some input on a few items

1)	Improved trickplay performance – what is this?

2)	Improved logic on first runs and repeats – My wife likes to record a show that has 2 back to back half hour episodes each weekday. I can set up either the first or second half hour by double pressing the R button. I am unable to set up the opposite program for recording as series link by pressing the R button (or any other method) with the new software. It will only allow a single recording. With the old software, I could double press the R button on either show and all of them would be scheduled. I know I can set up a manual recording as a work around.

3)	Hold the jump back button 3 seconds to snap to the beginning – when watching real time this feature does not work. If I press and release jump back once, then press and hold for 3 seconds, it snaps to the beginning of the buffer. Also, by pressing and holding the 30 second skip button for 3 seconds, it snaps back to real time.

4)	All other items seem to be as advertised.

I have read most of this thread and it seems that different folks have different problems. This is my two cents worth.

John


----------



## wbmccarty

lz7rdg said:


> I have read most of this thread and it seems that different folks have different problems.


We keep seeing this odd variation. Could the variant behavior be due to the various R15 models? We could use a poll to find out. But, choosing the questions would be quite tricky. For instance, the first problem would be to decide what bad behavior to focus on....


----------



## carl6

Trick Play refers to the use of fast forward, pause, rewind, etc., with the live tv buffer (and I suppose to recorded shows also for that matter).

Carl


----------



## ozonedan

wbmccarty said:


> We keep seeing this odd variation. Could the variant behavior be due to the various R15 models? We could use a poll to find out. But, choosing the questions would be quite tricky. For instance, the first problem would be to decide what bad behavior to focus on....


I wonder if this odd behavior could be related to whether or not the R-15 is kept on all the time as opposed to placed in standby.


----------



## lz7rdg

Thanks Carl


----------



## Greyshadow2007

I have an r15-300, got the 105F update a while back. I was out of the house for a couple of days, and when I got back, I noticed that it had downloaded a new version, 0x106C. Was wondering if anyone knew anything about it...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Well... I got some details about 0x106C

It is the same release notes as 0x105F
They found a couple issues underneath the "hood" for the -300 version that had to be fixed.

So 0x106C is replacing 0x105F


----------



## carl6

DirecTV is now sending 106C software for the -300. Apparently there was some issue with 105F.

You can try a forced download for 106C to see if it helps. To force a download do a reset, and when you see the first blue screen appear, press 02468 on your remote, and no other keys. After a minute or so you should see a screen that says "Found new software" and begins the download.

Carl


----------



## suzannew

carl6 said:


> DirecTV is now sending 106C software for the -300. Apparently there was some issue with 105F.
> 
> You can try a forced download for 106C to see if it helps. To force a download do a reset, and when you see the first blue screen appear, press 02468 on your remote, and no other keys. After a minute or so you should see a screen that says "Found new software" and begins the download.
> 
> Carl


Carl - I just pressed the red reset button again but the first blue screen said " Your DVR is starting up again" ( or something like that) and then it just loaded like usual. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## carl6

When you see the "starting up" screen, slowly and deliberatly push the number buttons 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote, one at a time in that order. Don't push any other buttons.

(If you have set your DVR and remote to work so that you have to be in the AV1 position for it to work, you will need to go back to the DTV position to do this.)

Carl


----------



## suzannew

carl6 said:


> When you see the "starting up" screen, slowly and deliberatly push the number buttons 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote, one at a time in that order. Don't push any other buttons.
> 
> (If you have set your DVR and remote to work so that you have to be in the AV1 position for it to work, you will need to go back to the DTV position to do this.)
> 
> Carl


Have now done that twice but it still isn't finding the new software. I live in Arizona - could it be that the new version isn't released to our area yet?


----------



## carl6

It should go through the software download process regardless. If it is still the same version it will still appear to do the download.

Timing is fairly important on this. You want to do the 02468 as soon as the initial blue screen appears.

If you can't get it to work, then I would call DirecTV and discuss it with a CSR. The only other suggestion I could make is to do a reformat, then try again after that.

Carl


----------



## suzannew

carl6 said:


> It should go through the software download process regardless. If it is still the same version it will still appear to do the download.
> 
> Timing is fairly important on this. You want to do the 02468 as soon as the initial blue screen appears.
> 
> If you can't get it to work, then I would call DirecTV and discuss it with a CSR. The only other suggestion I could make is to do a reformat, then try again after that.
> 
> Carl


The good news is: it worked. And here's a lesson learned for anyone - previously I used the remote pointed at the RF unit. When I tried it the third time I walked over to the unit and pointed the remote directly at it. I think the time delay using the RF prevented it from working correctly before.

The bad news is that the system said that it was downloading 105F. When it finished I checked the System info and it said that the latest software was the 106C downloaded on DEC 19! Further bad news is that I tried Caller ID and it still doesn't work. Perhpas a reformat is the only answer. What a piece of junk this thing is.


----------



## ozonedan

carl6 said:


> It should go through the software download process regardless. If it is still the same version it will still appear to do the download.
> 
> Timing is fairly important on this. You want to do the 02468 as soon as the initial blue screen appears.
> 
> If you can't get it to work, then I would call DirecTV and discuss it with a CSR. The only other suggestion I could make is to do a reformat, then try again after that.
> 
> Carl


I have a 300 that I have been trying to get it to download for weeks. It always says "new software found", but sits at zero% complete for about ten minutes. Then says to try again

My 500 will find new software and download the version already installed, not the new one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

suzannew said:


> The bad news is that the system said that it was downloading 105F. When it finished I checked the System info and it said that the latest software was the 106C downloaded on DEC 19! Further bad news is that I tried Caller ID and it still doesn't work. Perhpas a reformat is the only answer. What a piece of junk this thing is.


Did you watch the entire forced/download session, to see if it ever said you where getting 106C...

As for the date... yes, that is typical for a forced download.

And as the Caller-ID... there are a lot of factors that go into that... DSL, Alarm Systems, other factors... a bad phone cable... or one that is just too long..


----------



## suzannew

Earl Bonovich said:


> Did you watch the entire forced/download session, to see if it ever said you where getting 106C...
> 
> As for the date... yes, that is typical for a forced download.
> 
> And as the Caller-ID... there are a lot of factors that go into that... DSL, Alarm Systems, other factors... a bad phone cable... or one that is just too long..


Earl -

No - it said I was getting 105F but the System Info is saying 106C.

Our caller ID has worked perfectly for months until we got the latest download. Is there something in the new software that would suddenly cause us to have interference from our DSL, Alarm or other equipment? Seems illogical, but then it is softward from DTV that we're talking about!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

suzannew said:


> Earl -
> 
> No - it said I was getting 105F but the System Info is saying 106C.
> 
> Our caller ID has worked perfectly for months until we got the latest download. Is there something in the new software that would suddenly cause us to have interference from our DSL, Alarm or other equipment? Seems illogical, but then it is softward from DTV that we're talking about!


Try the typical software tips.... clear out the caller-id log.
toggle the notifications on and off

And run a system test to make sure the phone line is still being seen by the unit.


----------



## archervox

Since getting the software update --

Problems have reappeared regarding repeat/first run recording.

Screensaver gone... Except for once.

Controls seem much slower to respond than before.


----------



## saleen351

Still haven't gotten it here in fort lauderdale.


----------



## Mag-Lite

Been forcing updates for 6 weeks now on my R15-300 and its still sitting at 104B.


----------



## RAD

Mag-Lite said:


> Been forcing updates for 6 weeks now on my R15-300 and its still sitting at 104B.


I gave up, just wait for the box to auto update, it will as soon as D* put it in the stream.


----------



## suzannew

Earl Bonovich said:


> Try the typical software tips.... clear out the caller-id log.
> toggle the notifications on and off
> 
> And run a system test to make sure the phone line is still being seen by the unit.


Earl -

I fixed it but found a quirk in the system in doing so.

I had been toggling the Caller ID on/off using the menu button and scrolling to the Caller ID "Turn Notices On/Off" option and it wasn't working even though I had selected "On". When I checked the system info, however, it was showing that Caller ID was "Off". So, I selected Caller ID from the Menu, tabbed to the Notification Tab, and found that it was on "Off". When I changed it to "On" it began to work.

So...lesson learned is that the "On/Off" toggle on the menu apparently does not really change the system, one has to actually go to the Notification tab to change it.

Thanks for all your help. All is good (for now!).


----------



## crunchtime

RAD said:


> I gave up, just wait for the box to auto update, it will as soon as D* put it in the stream.


OK just got off the phone with DTV again and this is the latest different answer that makes no sense.

The download for the r15 300 has been pushed AGAIN! Now it is Jan. 22nd!

He claims it will be 105f not 106C. He also claims a reformat in the only way to fix lockups because it will install 104b new. He said that 104b fixed the problems with the lockups but only if it is clean loaded and not upgrading the previous version. The problem I find with this theory is 104b is the ONLY version my DVR has ever had. I did not get it till Oct.

The only thing I believe from this latest guy is that the upgrade has been pushed again for the 300's.


----------



## Bobman

I received the update last night on one of my R-15's, I did not check the other one yet.

First thing I noticed is it still defaults to all channels when resetting. I thought it was noted this was fixed??? It was on all channels when I woke up, I changed it to one of my favs and played with it a while, then I did the normal pull the plug reset after receiving an update and it was back to all channels.

The channel icons and colors are still not back to where they were 3 updates back. No big deal really just something I noticed.

The 30 second advance works more reliable now or so it seems after my limited using the new update.


----------



## audispartan

Bobman said:


> I received the update last night on one of my R-15's, I did not check the other one yet.
> 
> First thing I noticed is it still defaults to all channels when resetting. I thought it was noted this was fixed??? It was on all channels when I woke up, I changed it to one of my favs and played with it a while, then I did the normal pull the plug reset after receiving an update and it was back to all channels.
> 
> The channel icons and colors are still not back to where they were 3 updates back. No big deal really just something I noticed.
> 
> The 30 second advance works more reliable now or so it seems after my limited using the new update.


What is your model number?


----------



## Bobman

I have two 500's.


----------



## audispartan

crunchtime said:


> OK just got off the phone with DTV again and this is the latest different answer that makes no sense.
> 
> The download for the r15 300 has been pushed AGAIN! Now it is Jan. 22nd!
> 
> He claims it will be 105f not 106C. He also claims a reformat in the only way to fix lockups because it will install 104b new. He said that 104b fixed the problems with the lockups but only if it is clean loaded and not upgrading the previous version. The problem I find with this theory is 104b is the ONLY version my DVR has ever had. I did not get it till Oct.
> 
> The only thing I believe from this latest guy is that the upgrade has been pushed again for the 300's.


Honestly, every bit of info you've written here is just terrible, terrible news.  My wife only gave me until today to fix this crappy R15. She wants it GONE, out of the house.


----------



## crunchtime

I finally broke down and reset my r15 300. I guess I will see today if it records anything. One other thing this last guy said. This software update is only minor changes to rename the MYVOD to play list and it does not fix anything!


----------



## cawall

I received 106C this morning.


----------



## YogiMomNJ

Bobman, did you get the update on both of your units?

We are in NJ and sick of waiting patiently for it!!


----------



## jpl

I noticed that my record light (on my 500) was on first thing this morning (around 6:30). There was nothing set to record, so I'm betting it was in the process of downloading something. I'm guessing (haven't checked yet) that it's the new s/w (I believe - someone correct me if I'm wrong - that the record light goes on when it automatically downloads s/w as well as programming). Given that Bobman got it this morning, and he's right across the river, that we probably got it as well. Will check when I get home... Haven't checked my 300 either.


----------



## cobaltblue

YogiMomNJ said:


> Bobman, did you get the update on both of your units?
> 
> We are in NJ and sick of waiting patiently for it!!


YogiMom,
I received the 10FA update at 2:00 A.M. in Maryland. My Brother who lives in New Jersey also received the same update overnight. So far so good with all I have checked on this new update.


----------



## Upstream

YogiMomNJ said:


> Bobman, did you get the update on both of your units?
> 
> We are in NJ and sick of waiting patiently for it!!


YogiMom -- I received the new update last night in central NJ


----------



## YogiMomNJ

cobaltblue said:


> YogiMom,
> I received the 10FA update at 2:00 A.M. in Maryland. My Brother who lives in New Jersey also received the same update overnight. So far so good with all I have checked on this new update.


Thanks cobaltblue,

do you have the 300 or 500?


----------



## audispartan

jpl said:


> I noticed that my record light (on my 500) was on first thing this morning (around 6:30). There was nothing set to record, so I'm betting it was in the process of downloading something. I'm guessing (haven't checked yet) that it's the new s/w (I believe - someone correct me if I'm wrong - that the record light goes on when it automatically downloads s/w as well as programming). Given that Bobman got it this morning, and he's right across the river, that we probably got it as well. Will check when I get home... Haven't checked my 300 either.


My record light was on at the same time on a 300 machine. However, I am more likely to believe that this was Showcase programs being loaded and not software, especially because I was watching live tv at the time. I believe a software program would at some point end up at the blue loading screen.


----------



## jpl

audispartan said:


> My record light was on at the same time on a 300 machine. However, I am more likely to believe that this was Showcase programs being loaded and not software, especially because I was watching live tv at the time. I believe a software program would at some point end up at the blue loading screen.


You're probably right. And that would make more sense... since s/w downloads tend to happen in the dead of night. Guess I'll find out when I get home


----------



## cobaltblue

YogiMomNJ said:


> Thanks cobaltblue,
> 
> do you have the 300 or 500?


Sorry, I did'nt get back sooner. Both me and my brother have 500's. He told me his download was at 4:00 A.M. He lives in Hunterdon County, if that is of any help. I checked all my SL's all of which seem like they are doing good. I have 38 of them.


----------



## YogiMomNJ

cobaltblue said:


> Sorry, I did'nt get back sooner. Both me and my brother have 500's. He told me his download was at 4:00 A.M. He lives in Hunterdon County, if that is of any help. I checked all my SL's all of which seem like they are doing good. I have 38 of them.


Thanks. It seems like 500 owners in NJ got the upgrade. We have the 300 so i imagine that is why we don't have it yet.


----------



## Bobman

I went home for lunch and both my 500's here in NJ have been updated.


----------



## jpl

YogiMomNJ said:


> Thanks. It seems like 500 owners in NJ got the upgrade. We have the 300 so i imagine that is why we don't have it yet.


I have both a 500 and a 300 -- I'll see if both were updated last night, when I get home, which should be in about an hour. It could be that they're staggering the releases, not just geographically, but by model as well.


----------



## Mrpalmer420

i Finally got it. i can't wait to see if it will only record the new "Dirty jobs" and other discovery Content taht replays like 97 times throught out the week.

Anybody know if i should hold my breath!


----------



## TexasJames

Bobman said:


> ... it still defaults to all channels when resetting. I thought it was noted this was fixed??? ...


This *is* fixed on my -500s following the upgrade. I noticed because that's the first thing I change after a reboot. The only difference is that I did a RBR while you did a plug-reboot. I'm going to try a plug-reboot when I have nothing upcoming to record and will see if I get my Custom guide or the All Channels.


----------



## TexasJames

Mrpalmer420 said:


> i Finally got it. i can't wait to see if it will only record the new "Dirty jobs" and other discovery Content taht replays like 97 times throught out the week. Anybody know if i should hold my breath!


My wife is a Dirty Job junkie and the change is working great! (At least for the first week or so.) We did delete all our SL's and rebuild them though, with the First Run option.


----------



## jpl

jpl said:


> I have both a 500 and a 300 -- I'll see if both were updated last night, when I get home, which should be in about an hour. It could be that they're staggering the releases, not just geographically, but by model as well.


Looks like they are staggering the releases. My 500 got the update, but my 300 didn't.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

R15-100 and R15-500 have gone national.
R15-300 will most likely go national next week.


----------



## zipbags

My 500 received 10fa last night in NJ.


----------



## audispartan

Earl Bonovich said:


> R15-100 and R15-500 have gone national.
> R15-300 will most likely go national next week.


Thanks, Earl. :joy:

But you're going to kill me when I ask: Is that early next week or late next week?


----------



## RAF

I hope this is the right place for this: Im using an R15 500. I got the 10FA update this morning. When i select a program in the guide, go to episodes, find a future episode then click record and okay, instead of going back to the guide like it used to, it exits all menus. Am i doing something wrong? I have been searching for people with similar problems, hopefully someone can help me out?


----------



## carl6

It appears that the -300 release is now going to the west coast, as my -300 got 106C overnight last night automatically. I'm in Seattle.

Carl


----------



## mackaz

Hi all. 

I started with a R15-500 and have had several issues from time to time. Very slow menu, not recording shows, 6 second reverse not working on and on. 

After several resets and a format things seemed to speed up, then as the guide populated and I added progs things got a bit slower. Overall though not too bad. However, I tried setting a news program to record in My Play List. It won't. It will only record one episode. I thought, could it be because there are three programs per day with the same name???

DTV did send me another R15 however it's an R15-300. 

Who manufactures which models? And, has one proven to be better than another? The 300 is still in the box and I'm thinking about returning it since my original 500 seems to be doing better since the format and latest upgrade. 

Answers/thoughts? Please! Thanks


----------



## jpl

mackaz said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I started with a R15-500 and have had several issues from time to time. Very slow menu, not recording shows, 6 second reverse not working on and on.
> 
> After several resets and a format things seemed to speed up, then as the guide populated and I added progs things got a bit slower. Overall though not too bad. However, I tried setting a news program to record in My Play List. It won't. It will only record one episode. I thought, could it be because there are three programs per day with the same name???
> 
> DTV did send me another R15 however it's an R15-300.
> 
> Who manufactures which models? And, has one proven to be better than another? The 300 is still in the box and I'm thinking about returning it since my original 500 seems to be doing better since the format and latest upgrade.
> 
> Answers/thoughts? Please! Thanks


If I remember right from Earl's postings (and someone correct me if I'm wrong):

500 - Humax
300 - Philips
100 - RCA

I have both a 500 and a 300 at home. Overall, I like the size of the 300, but the 500 has given me fewer problems (aside from the initial setup of the box, the caller id works on the 500, but I get phantom calls on my 300, e.g., and the only shows that have been missed, from what I can tell, have happened on my 300 - although I think I missed 2 shows in like 4 months, and I MAY have missed recording shows on my 500 but just never noticed it - so this is incidental). The 500 is in my living room, and gets a much more strenuous work-out, so it's kinda tough to tell which is better - both have been pretty reliable for me, and I would be happy with either. Then again, and this is purely anecdotal, there is a poll somewhere in the R15 forum where the question was asked "which model is the most reliable" - again, totally subjective, and may have more to do with the number of 500's out there vs. the number of 300's, but the 500 seemed to be the more reliable, according to that poll.

If the 300 is a replacement for the 500, then, as long as it's working better, you may just want to stick with it. Just my thought.


----------



## Bobman

One of my R-15's is displaying everything in Spanish for some reason. I checked the menu and the setting is English. 

Even after a reset or forcing another software download its still in Spanish.

Any ideas ?


----------



## sports828

Boston, MA received the update 1/17 3:28 AM. I have two serial links and both recorded on 1/17. I had 6 unwatched programs in my list and all six were there after the update. I watched 2 recorded before the update and one recorded after the update and all were fine. I did pause the one after the update to see if I would get the screen saver and it never came on. This has been reported by others.

I have not had many problems with my unit, but I must admit I don't use it to the fullest like others. I have only two serial links set up and they are soap operas, so there is no problem with the first run/repeat. Since April I have had only two lost recordings of my serial links on different days. Each Sunday, I manually schedule the other shows I want recorded by selecting them from the guide after I have looked at the information screen to see if they are first run.

I have had to do only about 6 RBR in the nine months I have had my unit, no reformats. I have had the sticking progress bar and the black screen, but I have always been able to watch the recording.

My big disappointment with the unit is how slow it is in changing channels. It makes it very difficult to switch between multiple games quickly with ST, especially when you have to go from the channels in the 720's to local CBS or Fox.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Bobman said:


> Any ideas ?


Learn Spanish...

Seriously though...

Toggle it so that it is "supposed" to display spanish. Hit OK
Then go back and toggle it again, to be in "english". Hit Ok

If that doesn't work... not sure what else you could do.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

audispartan said:


> Thanks, Earl. :joy:
> 
> But you're going to kill me when I ask: Is that early next week or late next week?


Probably Wednesday..


----------



## psweig

Bobman said:


> One of my R-15's is displaying everything in Spanish for some reason. I checked the menu and the setting is English.
> 
> Even after a reset or forcing another software download its still in Spanish.
> 
> Any ideas ?


I had a PPV movie that was in Spanish with no subtitles  I don't know how to fix it. that was when I was on 10E8.


----------



## Bobman

I went home lunch and figured it out. It was sorta hard at first as I dont speak any Spanish but I used my one R-15's menus to fix the Spanish R-15. 

If you change your menus to Spanish and exit out and go back in the setup screens , there are two places where you can change something to English. I had changed the one but not the other (correct) one.


----------



## mackaz

jpl said:


> If I remember right from Earl's postings (and someone correct me if I'm wrong):
> 
> 500 - Humax
> 300 - Philips
> 100 - RCA
> 
> I have both a 500 and a 300 at home. Overall, I like the size of the 300, but the 500 has given me fewer problems (aside from the initial setup of the box, the caller id works on the 500, but I get phantom calls on my 300, e.g., and the only shows that have been missed, from what I can tell, have happened on my 300 - although I think I missed 2 shows in like 4 months, and I MAY have missed recording shows on my 500 but just never noticed it - so this is incidental). The 500 is in my living room, and gets a much more strenuous work-out, so it's kinda tough to tell which is better - both have been pretty reliable for me, and I would be happy with either. Then again, and this is purely anecdotal, there is a poll somewhere in the R15 forum where the question was asked "which model is the most reliable" - again, totally subjective, and may have more to do with the number of 500's out there vs. the number of 300's, but the 500 seemed to be the more reliable, according to that poll.
> 
> If the 300 is a replacement for the 500, then, as long as it's working better, you may just want to stick with it. Just my thought.


Thanks, JPL.

I don't use caller ID so that isn't an issue for me.

Any idea why when I set a news program to record all showings in My Play List it won't? It will only record one episode. If I want the rest I must do it manually. I thought, could it be because there are three programs per day with the same name???

Also, is there any way to stop the forced recording of the junk in "My Showcase"???

I guess I will hold on to the refurbed 300 from D* until they threaten to send the DVR police. then, I will decide to return one of them.

Again, thanks for the info.


----------



## jpl

mackaz said:


> Thanks, JPL.
> 
> I don't use caller ID so that isn't an issue for me.
> 
> Any idea why when I set a news program to record all showings in My Play List it won't? It will only record one episode. If I want the rest I must do it manually. I thought, could it be because there are three programs per day with the same name???
> 
> Also, is there any way to stop the forced recording of the junk in "My Showcase"???
> 
> I guess I will hold on to the refurbed 300 from D* until they threaten to send the DVR police. then, I will decide to return one of them.
> 
> Again, thanks for the info.


No problem. As for the news program... I'm not sure. I know that you can't create more than one SL for a particular show (based off a unique identifier for each show, not by the name). That is, say I want to do a SL for, say, South Park on Comedy Central, and another one for South Park on UPN. I couldn't do that. But I'm not sure if that's what's affecting you. Just out of curiosity, what are the specifics of the SL you're trying to create? How did you search on the show? Is it for a particular channel, or channels? If it's for a local channel, I wonder if it could be tied to the one particular channel. Either way, I'd like to try to replicate on both of mine to see what happens.

And no, there's no way to get rid of the stuff on 'My Showcases' - you can't stop them from being recorded, and you can't delete them. They're showings that are downloaded to your DVR by DirecTV. The good news - they don't suck up disk space. The total HD space, I believe, is something like 160 GB. You're given 100 GB to record on, and the other 60 is for DTV to use. The showcases get dumped there - so they don't affect your ability to record. Whether they affect the performance of your DVR... well, that's another story. Right now the number of showcases is small, so I can't see that being an issue. Also, they don't show up in your Playlist, so you don't even see them. And they're not supposed to interfere with other recordings (so if you have two other shows recording at the same time, the R15 won't interfere with your recordings to download a showcase).

One annoyance, however, is that, even though they don't show up in your Playlist, they DO show up when you look at your recordings through the quick menu. Hit the menu button, and go down to Playlist. Hit select, and it opens up, giving you options like "Go There" and it also lists the shows in your Playlist. Then you just select one of those shows and voila! You can play it without having to actually go to your playlist. It was a nice shortcut, if you didn't have too much recorded (especially since the series in that menu aren't grouped - each episode is listed), and the addition of the showcases just makes that a more painful shortcut -- so much so that I don't use it anymore.


----------



## wolfonthehill

Earl - If I already have 105F on my -300, would you foresee a benefit to forcing a 106C download? I know you won't *recommend* anything, but what's 106C supposed to fix that 105F broke? If it's the skip-back FFWD problem, I'm forcing it... that one's going to drive me nuts.


----------



## mackaz

jpl said:


> No problem. As for the news program... I'm not sure. I know that you can't create more than one SL for a particular show (based off a unique identifier for each show, not by the name). That is, say I want to do a SL for, say, South Park on Comedy Central, and another one for South Park on UPN. I couldn't do that. But I'm not sure if that's what's affecting you. Just out of curiosity, what are the specifics of the SL you're trying to create? How did you search on the show? Is it for a particular channel, or channels? If it's for a local channel, I wonder if it could be tied to the one particular channel. Either way, I'd like to try to replicate on both of mine to see what happens.
> 
> And no, there's no way to get rid of the stuff on 'My Showcases' - you can't stop them from being recorded, and you can't delete them. They're showings that are downloaded to your DVR by DirecTV. The good news - they don't suck up disk space. The total HD space, I believe, is something like 160 GB. You're given 100 GB to record on, and the other 60 is for DTV to use. The showcases get dumped there - so they don't affect your ability to record. Whether they affect the performance of your DVR... well, that's another story. Right now the number of showcases is small, so I can't see that being an issue. Also, they don't show up in your Playlist, so you don't even see them. And they're not supposed to interfere with other recordings (so if you have two other shows recording at the same time, the R15 won't interfere with your recordings to download a showcase).
> 
> One annoyance, however, is that, even though they don't show up in your Playlist, they DO show up when you look at your recordings through the quick menu. Hit the menu button, and go down to Playlist. Hit select, and it opens up, giving you options like "Go There" and it also lists the shows in your Playlist. Then you just select one of those shows and voila! You can play it without having to actually go to your playlist. It was a nice shortcut, if you didn't have too much recorded (especially since the series in that menu aren't grouped - each episode is listed), and the addition of the showcases just makes that a more painful shortcut -- so much so that I don't use it anymore.


Again, thanks for the info. and your time to respond.

The prog that will only let me record one at a time is a news program. It's named
"12 News". It's on like 3 times a day all with the same title. It's only on the one channel I get out of Phoenix, AZ, so the channel remains the same. I have tried setting it as a My Playlist through the guide, however if I press record more than once the "R" disappears, it will only accept one "R" at a time.

Rich


----------



## Fourdogs

Earl Bonovich said:


> R15-100 and R15-500 have gone national.
> R15-300 will most likely go national next week.


I got the 10FA update on my R15 500, yesterday. Like many others, I no longer have the screensaver. This could be a problem with screen burn-in for anyone with a plasma TV. In your opinion, are there any plans to fix this problem? Is there anything that I (we) can do to pressure D to do a quick fix? I didn't see this problem come up in the forum when the "upgrades" started on the west coast. As it is, I will not use the pause function for more than a minute or two. This is a big inconvenience and renders the pause button nearly useless. Do you think that D knows that pause is screwed up? I would rather have not received the update and keep the screensaver. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Wolffpack

Fourdogs said:


> I got the 10FA update on my R15 500, yesterday. Like many others, I no longer have the screensaver. This could be a problem with screen burn-in for anyone with a plasma TV. In your opinion, are there any plans to fix this problem? Is there anything that I (we) can do to pressure D to do a quick fix? I didn't see this problem come up in the forum when the "upgrades" started on the west coast. As it is, I will not use the pause function for more than a minute or two. This is a big inconvenience and renders the pause button nearly useless. Do you think that D knows that pause is screwed up? I would rather have not received the update and keep the screensaver. Thanks for any help.


Screen saver problem was first reported back on 12/10/06.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=747734&postcount=62

At that time, and for a few weeks after that I didn't experience it. Then mine dies on 12/28.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=768692&highlight=screen+saver#post768692


----------



## Greyshadow2007

mackaz said:


> Again, thanks for the info. and your time to respond.
> 
> The prog that will only let me record one at a time is a news program. It's named
> "12 News". It's on like 3 times a day all with the same title. It's only on the one channel I get out of Phoenix, AZ, so the channel remains the same. I have tried setting it as a My Playlist through the guide, however if I press record more than once the "R" disappears, it will only accept one "R" at a time.
> 
> Rich


On that channel, if you look at the extended information on the program, it's not listed as a series. That's why you can't set up a multiple recording. To do it for that program, you'll have to set it up as a recurring manual record.


----------



## mackaz

adbs2007 said:


> On that channel, if you look at the extended information on the program, it's not listed as a series. That's why you can't set up a multiple recording. To do it for that program, you'll have to set it up as a recurring manual record.


Thanks, adbs2007. I guess maybe we will go back to the other newscast that accepts multiple recordings....

I lost my screen saver as well. There's got to be a better way, there just must be. Fix one thing another few issues pop-up. When will the madness end?????

Thanks!


----------



## Wolffpack

It is strange. the 12 News playing at 10 is not listed as a series. Yet my Tivo will let me setup a Season Pass for it. "12 News at Noon" is listed as a series as is "12 News Upfront" and "12 News Weekend Today".


----------



## jpl

adbs2007 said:


> On that channel, if you look at the extended information on the program, it's not listed as a series. That's why you can't set up a multiple recording. To do it for that program, you'll have to set it up as a recurring manual record.


Yep, that would certainly do it. With anything that's seen as a series: 1 press of the R button does one record, a second press sets it up as a SL, and a third press removes the recording altogether. When something is not seen as a series, then 1 press sets it up to record, and a second removes the recording. Odd though that it doesn't see a recurring program like that as a series.


----------



## mackaz

Wolffpack said:


> It is strange. the 12 News playing at 10 is not listed as a series. Yet my Tivo will let me setup a Season Pass for it. "12 News at Noon" is listed as a series as is "12 News Upfront" and "12 News Weekend Today".


Hey Wolf...

That's what I thought. My TiVo as well lets me record them all. Seems there was another Phx news that did the same thing. We usually watch ABC 15 but wanted to try something else. I had never run across the issue, and it so happens I just formatted a few days ago and figured it must be the DVR.

If you figure it out please let me, I would appreciate it. and, thanks for responding.

Rich


----------



## wolfonthehill

Wow - this is really good stuff. I already had 105F, and I tried to force it to download 106C. What'd I get? 104B.

Not sure if I'm happy... or upset... or just numb to the whole thing. No matter what, it's totally illogical.


Edit: Forced the update again, and got 106C... this is one strange system.


----------



## Bobman

I have experienced the no SL option but usually its after a reset when I didnt have full guide data.

Try looking again today or tomorrow.


----------



## TexasJames

TexasJames said:


> This *is* fixed on my -500s following the upgrade. I noticed because that's the first thing I change after a reboot. The only difference is that I did a RBR while you did a plug-reboot. I'm going to try a plug-reboot when I have nothing upcoming to record and will see if I get my Custom guide or the All Channels.


Follow-up: I did a plug-reboot on both R-15s. Afterwards each one still remembered that my Custom Guide (My Guide) was the guide to use.


----------



## miksmi21

Anyone have any idea when the new update is going to hit New England....specifically Oxford MA?


----------



## sports828

miksmi21 said:


> Anyone have any idea when the new update is going to hit New England....specifically Oxford MA?


I got it 1/17 and I am just south of Boston.


----------



## audispartan

miksmi21 said:


> Anyone have any idea when the new update is going to hit New England....specifically Oxford MA?


Depends on your machine. What model and manufacturer? I know that the R15-300 software is just now barely rolling out on the West Coast.


----------



## miksmi21

audispartan said:


> Depends on your machine. What model and manufacturer? I know that the R15-300 software is just now barely rolling out on the West Coast.


I got the 300, but manufacturer, couldn't tell ya without looking at it. Might be a while if it's just going west coast now. Bummer.


----------



## Bud33

I've got 2 R-15/500's and they upgraded to 10FA on 1/17 @ 3:28 AM.\
I really haven;t noticed any changes but I didn't notice any problems either.
Maybe it's because I just use them as a recorder and it is my first experience with a DVR.
I never timed the 30 second jump with a stopwatch so I don't know if it is faster or slower (and I really don"t care).
I have never forced an update and only did a reset once when it was recommended after one of the updates.


----------



## wbmccarty

Bud33 said:


> I never timed the 30 second jump with a stopwatch so I don't know if it is faster or slower (and I really don"t care).


The related discussions may appear as divorced from practical reality as medieval debates concerning the size of angels. Apparently, the severity of the problem of incorrect timing is not apparent  until you experience it.

Here's the deal: If the backward jump is too little and too slow, it can actually be smaller than the forward movement. In that situation, even repeatedly pressing the jump button can't overcome forward momentum and becomes entirely useless. Without the aid of this function and because of the over- and under-shoot of the rewind and fast forward functions, it can become difficult--actually, all but impossible--to skip past commercials.

In my experience, an RBR provides temporary relief. But, trust me, this is one problem you really don't want, whether you own a stopwatch or not. 

Cheers,


----------



## davoice

My -500 decided to revert itself tonight. Guess it thought 10FA wasn't good enough for it. 

I've had 10FA for about 3 weeks. It magically downloaded overnight just after New Years. I noticed b/c as with most software updates, I awoke in the morning that day to find my unit completely non-responsive.

Well, tonight it got itself in some sort of loop. I changed channels and all of a sudden, it couldn't find a signal on receiver 1 or 2. I RBRed. After the RBR, immediately upon tuning to the first TV program it prompted me "Your unit is about to download data from DirecTV". I hit ok download now and the unit proceeded to download and install 10E8.

For me this is actually a pleasant development. I never had major problems until 10FA came out. Once it came out, I had the menu system and general sluggishness that some others have reported. Changing channels was a 7 second wait per channel.

Now the question of the morning... do I dare try to force it to download 10FA again?

- Davoice


----------



## paulman182

I have no screensaver on my R15-500 after the update.

Paused a movie for 10+ minutes and the screensaver never came up. Not a big deal as it is an LCD TV, but just noting the issue.


----------



## lschafroth

davoice said:


> Now the question of the morning... do I dare try to force it to download 10FA again?
> 
> - Davoice


I could only pray I got 10E8 back. 10FA is horribly slow! Even a RBR helped a little but still much slower then before.

Lannie


----------



## powersb

Finally got the 106C update for my -300 automatically last night. 

I had only had a few minor problems since I got the R15 about 4 months ago, but it started to go downhill the last few weeks with multiple lockups, missed and black recordings etc like everyone else was getting.

I am hoping things will be better now. We'll see.


----------



## dnelms

Finally got the 106C on my 300 last night. I was lucky in that I really had not had any problems yet on it. Got it in November 2006. BTW, location is North Carolina (near Raleigh)


----------



## audispartan

106C for the R15-300 arrived in Mid-Michigan at 3:39 am. So far, everything seems stable.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Relatives finally got the 5th-wheeler dug out from the snow, last week -- and returned to the yellow brick road and warmer places. Just wandered over to the guesthouse to check on the R15 -- since I'm keeping it online till I get that "free" DVD player promised by D*. Then, it gets to rest till May when the next round of visitors lands.

R15-500 is running 10FA...seems to be fine. Checked trick plays. Deleted SL's which ain't needed for a couple months.


----------



## ScottB

I just got my update to 106C on my R15-300 last night. It was automatic. Although I just got another Hughes DVR40 off Craigslist for $25 and it will replace the R15. I really don't like that thing. I guess it will sit in the closet as a backup. What a shame.


----------



## ozonedan

My 300 "tried" to download 106C, but did what it always does. Sits there at 0%. It has never downloaded anything!


----------



## DukeBX

Here in New York City, mine downloaded at 3:36am this morning. Don't really notice anything different. Atleast it finally came.


----------



## YogiMomNJ

Got it here in NJ at about 3:45 am (sadly I was awake when it happened)

It has fixed the problem we had with not being able to record anything.

Let's hope it keeps working for us!


----------



## mjh456

I, like many others, have been waiting for an update for the -300 for months. Be careful what you wish for........

I had to work late Monday, so I got home and checked to see if 24 and Heroes had recorded as scheduled. Everything looked fine, so I called it a night. Over the weekend, I had also recorded over 20 hours of the Barrett-Jackson car auctions from Speed Channel.

Tuesday morning, tried to turn on the box to catch the news.. it wouldn't come on via the remote. I pressed the power button on the box, and got a blue screen with message 799, "good box gone bad". I tried a reformat, it found new software, but crashed at 97%.

After trying the reformat three times, I called a CSR. They told me the software update broke the box. They are sending a replacement and giving me 3 mos of Showtime for the trouble. I just wondered if this had happened to anyone else, or am I just that "lucky"?

Mike


----------



## Earl Bonovich

mjh456 said:


> I, like many others, have been waiting for an update for the -300 for months. Be careful what you wish for........
> 
> I had to work late Monday, so I got home and checked to see if 24 and Heroes had recorded as scheduled. Everything looked fine, so I called it a night. Over the weekend, I had also recorded over 20 hours of the Barrett-Jackson car auctions from Speed Channel.
> 
> Tuesday morning, tried to turn on the box to catch the news.. it wouldn't come on via the remote. I pressed the power button on the box, and got a blue screen with message 799, "good box gone bad". I tried a reformat, it found new software, but crashed at 97%.
> 
> After trying the reformat three times, I called a CSR. They told me the software update broke the box. They are sending a replacement and giving me 3 mos of Showtime for the trouble. I just wondered if this had happened to anyone else, or am I just that "lucky"?
> 
> Mike


Actually... if it crashed at 97%... the software update never applied.
At the 97% mark it is completing it's checksum of the download, and starts the install of the new version.

If you tried more then once, then there is some sort of hardware failure, causing the either the download to be invalid, or the system won't accept the new update.

Still sucks either way, but just wanted to let you know what was going on there.


----------



## cybok0

I have 2 300s and a 500, I reset them all, the problem I have is that on the 300s when you watch a recorded show and at the end when it asks you if you want to delete the show or not and I hit yes.

Then it takes you back to the play list screen, there are no words just the screen picture, you have to hit list again to get the words back.

Is this a "new feature" of the R15 software I just find it very annoying.:bang


----------



## ScottB

I found something good about my R15! I took it apart and there was a 160 GB hard drive it! Now I will apply the Tivo hacked software to it and put it in my DVR40 Tivo unit. There is a bright side to the R15 after all.


----------



## carl6

Do make sure you have an owned versus a leased R15 - if you got it after March 1, 2006 it is most likely leased.

Carl


----------



## bhanks

I recently received 0X-10FA upgrade dated 1-10-07. MyVOD now reads: My Playlist, which is the only change I can see. Where can I find what else the
update is supposed to do? My last up-date was in September (I think).

Thanks for any help.
R15-500


----------



## carl6

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72355

Carl


----------



## ScottB

It's leased but I don't care. I have been with DTV for years and I am not going anywhere. If push came to shove I would drop a HD in it and say it was broken.


----------



## Phroz

OK, I'm a little slow these days I guess. I forced 105F last month, and apparently just got 106C on the 24th.

I was wondering why my screensaver started working again.


----------



## crunchtime

Somethings I noticed since the upgrade....

SL's are recording every show not just first run's as I set them up to do. (yes I completely deleted all of them and redid them)

When fast forwarding commercials it seems to get stuck and fast forwarding the commercials over and over..... 4 or 5 times then continues on. I thought they replayed the same commercials till it happened on a different recording and I watched the commercials and they were only aired once. I have seen this at least once in every recorded show I watched since the upgrade. Anyone else noticed this? 

FF at 2x on a r15-300 106c


----------



## qwerty

crunchtime said:


> Somethings I noticed since the upgrade....
> 
> SL's are recording every show not just first run's as I set them up to do. (yes I completely deleted all of them and redid them)
> 
> When fast forwarding commercials it seems to get stuck and fast forwarding the commercials over and over..... 4 or 5 times then continues on. I thought they replayed the same commercials till it happened on a different recording and I watched the commercials and they were only aired once. I have seen this at least once in every recorded show I watched since the upgrade. Anyone else noticed this?
> 
> FF at 2x on a r15-300 106c


Many of us have noted that the last update changed all our SL's to "both". It also changed the default SL to "both". If you re-created your SL's by pressing the rec button twice on the show, check that they're actually set to "First Run".


----------



## crunchtime

I deleted all the SL's and recreated them and they are all set to first run. As a software developer I can guess what the issue is. When the guide for populates with a show it normally have generic info and my guess is since it does not say repeat is assumes it is a first run and sets it to record but does not go back to double check once sets the record. 

Just my two cents.....


----------



## jpl

I discovered a couple interesting issues. The first one I hit on both my 300 and 500, but with different shows. On my 500 I had a conflict for tonight (Numbers, Dirty Jobs, and Psych all on at the same time). Even though Psych has a higher priority than Numbers and Dirty Jobs, I decided to cancel Psych - it's rebroadcast several times over the weekend, so I picked the next broadcast of the same episode and set it up as a single record. It got picked up just fine in my to do list... until I checked tonight. I noticed that the Psych episode disappeared from my to do list.

I noticed the same issue when I did the same thing on my 300 last week, but with a different series - House. It was the same situation - I deleted a single recording of an episode in a series, and picked a later broadcast of the same episode and did a single record. And in both cases, the show was on my to do list until just before it was set to record (I missed it with House, but just caught it with Psych). I would guess that this is due to the upgraded first run logic.

The second problem hit when I was going through my to do list for tonight, after discovering the issue with Psych. The Dirty Jobs episode that was set to record at 10:00 tonight is no longer there. It was missing from my to do list, so I went to the prioritizer and checked for upcoming episodes - it wasn't listed there either. So I went to the guide for 10:00 tonight, and instead of running Dirty Jobs, Discovery is running Man vs. Wild, which I could care less about. But here's the thing. According to the guide, the 10:00 episode of Man Vs. Wild was not only set to record, but it showed as being a SL (which I never set up). So I went back to my prioritizer - no sign of Man Vs. Wild. Then I went to my to do list - again, no sign of Man Vs. Wild. I wonder if this too was due to the upgraded first run logic.

The good news is that both of these problems appear to be reproducible, and therefore should be relatively easy (I would hope) to fix. It's the random problems... the "THAT one came out of left field" type problems that, as a programmer, bug the heck out of me. Problems that can be reproduced can be traced down.


----------



## Greg D

One thing I've noticed since the update, is that when playing a program from either the buffer or the playlist, the circular LEDs on the front don't seem to recognize the fact that you've pressed play. You rewind, and the LEDs circle counter-clockwise, then you press Play and the LEDs still rotate counter-clockwise.

Other than that minor annoyance, everything's great with this release.


----------



## qwerty

Mine did that when I first got it a year ago. Sometimes it works correctly, sometimes not. Right now, it's working correctly.


----------



## rlambert7

Greg D said:


> One thing I've noticed since the update, is that when playing a program from either the buffer or the playlist, the circular LEDs on the front don't seem to recognize the fact that you've pressed play. You rewind, and the LEDs circle counter-clockwise, then you press Play and the LEDs still rotate counter-clockwise.
> 
> Other than that minor annoyance, everything's great with this release.





qwerty said:


> Mine did that when I first got it a year ago. Sometimes it works correctly, sometimes not. Right now, it's working correctly.


Mine never used to recognize when you had pressed "play" except when you first started a playback. After that it only showed the most recent trick-play function you had used. However, just an hour or so ago I noticed that whenever I pressed press "play", the "blue ring display" indicated so. Maybe they have fixed it??? Although, this pretty much falls into the "who [barely] cares" category. I say "who cares" because I've had the latest version (10FA) for more than a month, and I just now noticed.


----------



## carl6

I believe that the LED ring behaves differently when it is full brightness than it does when it is dimmed. No one has offered an explanation as to why this is so, but they appear to work properly relative to trick play function at full brightness, and not so at dimmed levels.

Carl


----------



## rlambert7

carl6 said:


> I believe that the LED ring behaves differently when it is full brightness than it does when it is dimmed. No one has offered an explanation as to why this is so, but they appear to work properly relative to trick play function at full brightness, and not so at dimmed levels.
> 
> Carl


I seem to remember reading a post about that. Perhaps one of yours??? Anyway, I've got my "blue ring" in a dimmed state, and it seems to be working OK. Could it be that they've fixed that, too? :eek2:


----------



## mackaz

Greetings!

COMMENT: My first 500 lasted about 6mos. D* sends me a refurbed 100 with so much dust on the fan blades it looked like a science experiment!! Within a few days the unit won't respond to the remote. Went through the BS with D* reboot, format bla, bla, bla. No go. The CS person tells me, that whenever I receive a replacement unit to ALWAYS reformat first thing, then set-up. They send a tech (Ironwood). Sure enough the remote don't work. Three remotes don't work. OK, so he replaces the 100 with a NEW 500. 

QUESTION: During the set-up he places zip code "12221" as my zip. When I reformatted either it didn't ask me or I passed by it, but it's still has "12221". Does anyone know the reason for the "special" zip? Can I change it w/o reformatting? Do I need to? 

Thanks....


----------



## carl6

The only function the zip code does when it is entered during setup is to provide the dish aiming values. If you already know them and don't need that info, it really doesn't matter what zip you enter.

In the Active channel, there is another place to enter a zip code for your weather. That is independent of the zip entered during setup, and the only effect it has is to show the local weather for that zip code.

Carl


----------



## mackaz

Thank you! The other posts may be removed. This gets so many threads on the same topics at times, I thought it couldn't hurt. 

Thanks, for your response, Carl.


----------



## Wolffpack

mackaz said:


> Thank you! The other posts may be removed. This gets so many threads on the same topics at times, I thought it couldn't hurt.
> 
> Thanks, for your response, Carl.


Actually mack it's good for these posts to remain. Others will also come around looking for the same answers. Using the search tool they could find your posts and find the answers you were provided. Don't worry about what you've posted. It will help out others in thr future.


----------



## bjflynn04

I know this is OT but apparently 10E8 is still in the Data Stream because I did a RBR because the 30 sec slip had quit working and I decided to try a 02468 update to see what would happen and I was downgraded from 10FA to 10E8.


----------



## Wolffpack

bjflynn04 said:


> I know this is OT but apparently 10E8 is still in the Data Stream because I did a RBR because the 30 sec slip had quit working and I decided to try a 02468 update to see what would happen and I was downgraded from 10FA to 10E8.


That would surprise me. Earl?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> That would surprise me. Earl?


It surprises me as well.

10E8 should not be in the stream.
Where did it say you had 10E8? On the software download screen...
Or the System Information Screen


----------



## rlambert7

Earl Bonovich said:


> It surprises me as well.
> 
> 10E8 should not be in the stream.
> Where did it say you had 10E8? On the software download screen...
> Or the System Information Screen


The "downgrade" happened to me on 1/31/07. I automatically got the 10fa upgrade on 1/10/07. On 1/31 I tried to force a download, and got 10e8. Know this from the System Info screen. It didn't last long though. In a few minutes I got a message something like, "DirecTV wants to download some 'data'.", followed by two option choices, like "Now", or "Later". I selected "Now". Another download started, and I ended up with 10fa, again.


----------



## bjflynn04

Earl Bonovich said:


> It surprises me as well.
> 
> 10E8 should not be in the stream.
> Where did it say you had 10E8? On the software download screen...
> Or the System Information Screen


It showed up on the System Information screen and also I seen that in the menu My playlist was changed back to My VOD. but about ten minutes after 10E8 downloaded a screen came up asking me if I wanted to update so now I am back to 10FA.


----------



## mpoyner

rlambert7 said:


> "DirecTV wants to download some 'data'.", followed by two option choices, like "Now", or "Later". I selected "Now".


I got the same screen. Only when I selected "Now", it started downloading 10E8.

So, I reset it and it hasn't asked me to re-download again.

What's going on with this Earl? Do they want us going back to the previous version?


----------



## rlambert7

mpoyner said:


> I got the same screen. Only when I selected "Now", it started downloading 10E8.
> 
> So, I reset it and it hasn't asked me to re-download again.
> 
> What's going on with this Earl? Do they want us going back to the previous version?


How did you know it was "started" downloading 10E8? If it was because you saw in the upper RH corner of the screen something like .../10E8/..., that is not what it is downloading, but rather what version you currently have.

It never tells you what it is downloading. You don't know what it downloaded until it's all finished, and you do a "Info&Test".


----------



## mpoyner

rlambert7 said:


> How did you know it was "started" downloading 10E8? If it was because you saw in the upper RH corner of the screen something like .../10E8/..., that is not what it is downloading, but rather what version you currently have.
> 
> It never tells you what it is downloading. You don't know what it downloaded until it's all finished, and you do a "Info&Test".


Hmmm? That's interesting. I'm pretty sure that with the HR20, it's the exact opposite. I assumed the R15 was the same. So maybe I'm wrong about the HR20 then, also?

I'll try it again. Maybe I had the correct version and forced a downgrade on accident because I saw that number as meaning what it was downloading. I'll try again.


----------



## mpoyner

mpoyner said:


> I'll try again.


Ok, I'm not sure I understand how this works, if it is indeed true that the number in the top right is not the currently downloading software.

Here's what's happening: When I force a download, it says that it has found NEW software. It starts downloading. In the upper right-hand corner, it says xxxx/10E8/xxxx, etc.

When I check the software version in the "Info & Test" screen after the download is finished and it has booted up, it says that 10E8 was the last-downloaded version, and "My Playlist" has been renamed "My VOD" (what it used to be named before the upgrade in December).

So, all signs point to me having 10E8, even though it said it found new software and 10E8 was what was indicated in the top-right corner of the downloading screen.

I've done this 5 times now, with no luck of getting the 10FA software.

Earl, help!


----------



## Bobman

I think this just shows everyone to not force a download any more and just wait until they come.


----------



## rlambert7

Bobman said:


> I think this just shows everyone to not force a download any more and just wait until they come.


"Bring them on!" :lol:


----------



## JimV

My system was running 10E8 and I forced update to 10FA in the hopes it would resolve my problems. It did not. I tried it again and it went back to 10E8 but then in the middle of a program it said 'your receiver needs to reboot to get a software update' or something to that effect. And then it downloaded 10FA again.


----------

